# [HOWTO] Installare Looking Glass 3D

## fedeliallalinea

Parte di questo howto e' preso da questo thread francese.

Ora lookingglass e' anche in portage quindi la parte relativa a scaricare l'ebuild, se non tutto l'howto, e' obsoleta.

Introduzione

Bene, Sun ha appena rilasciato il suo Looking Glass 3D in GPL. Per maggiori informazioni:

http://linuxfr.org/~pikapika/14282.html per sapere un opinione in generale

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=191216&highlight=glass per l'esperienza dei gentooisti

https://lg3d.dev.java.net/ sito ufficiale Sun

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=55611 l'ebuild in questione

http://wwws.sun.com/software/looking_glass/details.html qualche screenshot

Requisiti

-una buona macchina (circa 2GHz)

-un bel po' di ram (512 Mb)

-scheda video nvidia

-server X configurato a 24 bit

-gli ultimi driver nvidia

Preparazione del sistema

Prima di tutto creiamo un portage secondario aggiungendo nel /etc/make.conf

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage
```

quindi se non esiste ancora creiamo la cartella

```
# mkdir /usr/local/portage 
```

Ora creiamo le cartelle nel portage secondario per il lookingglass e per java3d

```
# mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/dev-java/sun-java3d

# mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/x11-lg3d/lookingglass
```

Ora prendete l'ebuild qui sotto e copiatelo in /usr/local/portage/dev-java/sun-java3d chimandolo sun-java3d-1.3.2.ebuild

```
# Copyright 2003 Martin Hierling <mad@cc.fh-lippe.de>                           

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2              

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-de/ebuilds/sys-apps/nvram-wakeup/nvram-wakeup-0.9

                                                                                

IUSE=""                                                                         

                                                                                

S=${WORKDIR}/${P}

JDIR="java3d-1_3_2-build3-linux-i586"                                                      

DESCRIPTION="Sun Java 3D"

HOMEPAGE="https://j3d-core.dev.java.net/"                       

SRC_URI="java3d-1_3_2-build3-linux-i586.tar.gz"                        

KEYWORDS="~x86"                                                             

SLOT="0"                                                                        

LICENSE="sun-bcla-j3d"

RESTRICT="fetch"

                                                                                

DEPEND=""    

RDEPEND=">=virtual/jdk-1.3"                

pkg_nofetch() {                                                                 

        einfo "Please download ${SRC_URI} from ${HOMEPAGE} and place it in ${DISTDIR}"

}

src_unpack() {                                                       

        unpack ${A}

   jar xvf ${WORKDIR}/${JDIR}/j3d-132-build3-linux-x86.jar

}

src_install() {                                                                 

        start=${D}                                                              

        jre=""                                                                  

        java_home="$(java-config --jdk-home)"                                   

        if [ ! -z "${java_home}" ]; then                                        

                jre="jre/"                                                      

        else                                                                    

                java_home="$(java-config --jre-home)"                           

                if [ -z ${java_home} ]; then                                    

                        die "You must have a JVM selected in order to install Java3d"

                fi

        fi

        einfo "Installing Java3D into current JAVA home: ${java_home}"             

        dodir ${java_home}/${jre}

        cp -a ${WORKDIR}/${KDIR}/* ${D}/${java_home}/${jre}

        dodoc COPYRIGHT.txt README.txt

}
```

Stessa cosa per quest'altro che e' da copiare in /usr/local/portage/x11-lg3d/lookingglass e nominandolo lookingglass-0.5.ebuild

```
# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

DESCRIPTION="Looking Glas - 3D windows manager writen in Java"

HOMEPAGE="https://lg3d.dev.java.net/"

SRC_URI="https://lg3d-core.dev.java.net/files/documents/1834/5501/lg3d-${PV}.tar.gz"

LICENSE="GPL"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86"

DEPEND=">=dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0_beta2

dev-java/jai

dev-java/sun-java3d

app-shells/csh" # does not exist jet, but dev-java/blackdown-java3d is in portage

src_install() {

   cd $P/work/

   dodir /usr/share

   cp -R lg3d ${D}/usr/share

   cd ${D}/usr/share/lg3d/bin

   dodir /bin

   echo "#!/bin/sh" >> ${D}/bin/lg3d-session

   echo "cd /usr/share/lg3d/bin" >> ${D}/bin/lg3d-dev

   echo "lg3d-dev" >> ${D}/bin/lg3d-dev

   echo "#!/bin/sh" >> ${D}/bin/lg3d-session

   echo "cd /usr/share/lg3d/bin" >> ${D}/bin/lg3d-session

   echo "lg3d-session" >> ${D}/bin/lg3d-session

   chmod +x ${D}/bin/lg3d-*

   dodir /etc/X11/Sessions

   dosym /bin/lg3d-session /etc/X11/Sessions/lookingglas

}

pkg_postinst() {

   echo ""

   echo "To run Looking Glass, the screen must be in 24-bit mode"

   echo "To run in window, run lg3d-dev"

   echo "To run as a session, run lg3d-session"

   echo ""

} 

```

Una volta fatto questo bisogna dare i comandi

```
# ebuild /usr/local/portage/dev-java/sun-java3d/sun-java3d-1.3.2.ebuild digest

# ebuild /usr/local/portage/x11-lg3d/lookingglass/lookingglass-0.5.ebuild digest
```

Per ultima cosa dovete mettere (o creare se non lo avete) la seguente linea in /etc/portage/package.unmask

```
=dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0_beta2
```

Ora siete pronti per l'installazione

Installazione

Ora vi basta lanciare il comando

```
# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge /usr/local/portage/x11-lg3d/lookingglass/lookingglass-0.5.ebuild
```

Per tutti i pacchetti di java vi verra chiesto di scaricarli a mano dal sito (che viene dato).

Esecuzione

Per eseguire lookingglass dovete stoppare X (killarlo o con /etc/init.d/xdm stop). Poi lanciate il comando

```
# /usr/share/lg3d/bin/lg3d-session
```

dovrete dare tutto il path obbligatoriamente se non vi ritornera' un errore di fork e in piu' dovrete essere con l'utente root da user non funziona.

Osservazioni

E' notevole la grafica ma il sistema e' inutilizzabile e potrebbe andare in crash da un momento all'altro.

EDIT

-------

E te pareva se non dimenticavo che questo howto e' stato possibile realizzarlo grazie al grande aiuto datomi da doom.it per la mia installazione

----------

## Raffo

al momento dell'installazione mi da questo errore:

```
Calculating dependencies ...done!

!!! Error: the app-shells/tcsh package conflicts with another package.

!!!        both can't be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

```

ho fatto quindi l'emerge --pretend e mi da questa lista 

```
[blocks B     ] app-shells/tcsh (from pkg app-shells/csh-1.29-r3)

[ebuild  N F  ] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0_beta2

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/pmake-1.45-r4

[ebuild  N    ] app-shells/csh-1.29-r3

[ebuild  N F  ] dev-java/jai-1.1.2-r2

[ebuild  N F  ] dev-java/sun-java3d-1.3.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-lg3d/lookingglass-0.5
```

come risolvo?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Risolvi con

```
# emerge -C tcsh
```

----------

## Raffo

ho questo errore:

```
Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 2) dev-java/sun-java3d-1.3.2 to /

--- No package manifest found: /usr/local/portage/dev-java/sun-java3d/Manifest

!!! No package digest file found: /usr/local/portage/dev-java/sun-java3d/files/digest-sun-java3d-1.3.2

!!! Type "ebuild foo.ebuild digest" to generate it.

```

mi fido e digito eduild foo.ebuild digest (così o seguito da qualcosa?)?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

No e' che mi sono dimenticati di mettere di fare

```
# ebuild /usr/local/portage/dev-java/sun-java3d/sun-java3d-1.3.2.ebuild

# ebuild /usr/local/portage/x11-lg3d/lookingglass/lookingglass-0.5.ebuild
```

----------

## Raffo

quindi che devo fare per farlo andare??

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> quindi che devo fare per farlo andare??

 

Dai quelle linee e poi ridai l'emerge

----------

## Raffo

ho provato ma quando do la prima linea mi dice

```
expecting two arguments.

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> ho provato ma quando do la prima linea mi dice

 

Si sono un pirla devi dare

```
# ebuild /usr/local/portage/dev-java/sun-java3d/sun-java3d-1.3.2.ebuild digest

# ebuild /usr/local/portage/x11-lg3d/lookingglass/lookingglass-0.5.ebuild digest
```

(prima ti domandera' di scaricare i file)

----------

## kaosone

se

e' davvero spettacolare!!!

solo che mi crasha ogni nuova applicazione che apro oltre xterm   :Rolling Eyes: 

tornare in 2d e' davvero brutto   :Sad: 

----------

## Raffo

bellissimo, peccato che ancora c'è molto lavoro da fare....cmq IMHO è un'anteprima del desktop del futuro......

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> se
> 
> e' davvero spettacolare!!!
> 
> solo che mi crasha ogni nuova applicazione che apro oltre xterm  
> ...

 

Per delle opinione postate qui e questo lo teniamo per motivi tecnici. Grazie

----------

## michaeljj

Ho un portatile con una ati 9000 mobile con 64 mb ddr ... in poche parole, il travelmate 800lci ... 

Qualcuno con una scheda ati è riuscito a farlo funzionare?

Se sì, come?

Ciaoo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *michaeljj wrote:*   

> Qualcuno con una scheda ati è riuscito a farlo funzionare?
> 
> Se sì, come?

 

Con la mia ati 7500 Mobile sono riuscito a farlo almeno partire ma si impianta subito. Beh basta che ti funzioni l'accelerazione 3d e sei a posto

----------

## kaosone

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *kaosone wrote:*   se
> 
> e' davvero spettacolare!!!
> 
> solo che mi crasha ogni nuova applicazione che apro oltre xterm  
> ...

 

oops pardon   :Embarassed: 

cancella pure   :Arrow: 

----------

## hardskinone

Come server X va bene anche X.org?

Grazie.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *hardskinone wrote:*   

> Come server X va bene anche X.org?

 

Ne fa partire uno suo ma penso che comunque usi anche xorg/xfree.

----------

## flocchini

Nonostante abbia una G550 matrox ho voluto provere lo stesso... E in effetti non funzica uffa. Vabbe' tanto con il mio hw non sarei comunque andato lontano  :Wink: 

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Ma con una Radeon 9800 ed i driver proprietari? Qualcuno ci ha provato? Io non mi metto a spippolarmi un'installazione così perfettamente funzionante  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sul mio athlon-xp 2000+ con 256Mb di ram e nvidia ge4 mmx440 64Mb va ma va in crash spesso. Sul dual processor di mio fratello con stessa nvidia va benissimo.

----------

## xchris

ati 8500

parte X e si freeza tutto!

come mai si parla solo di nvidia?

c'e' un motivo particolare?

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> come mai si parla solo di nvidia?
> 
> c'e' un motivo particolare?

 

No solo perche' sulla mia ati 7500 Mobile (su un notebook) parte ma poi non ho il mouse e non so perche'. Quindi ho provato su un altri 2 pc che montavano solo nvidia.

----------

## Cagnulein

quando lo vado a far partire mi dice

```
Cannot run in framebuffer mode. Please specify busIDS for all framebuffer device
```

adesso cmq provo a cercare una soluzione.

----------

## redview

ma nn ho capito: bisogna per forza avere una nvidia ho basta avere una scheda video accellerata?

io ho una radeon 7000..

appena ho tempo lo vorrei proprio provare..  :Razz: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *redview wrote:*   

> ma nn ho capito: bisogna per forza avere una nvidia ho basta avere una scheda video accellerata?
> 
> io ho una radeon 7000..

 

Io ripeto che con la mia 7500 mobility partiva ma non andava il mouse.

----------

## X-Drum

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

> Ma con una Radeon 9800 ed i driver proprietari? Qualcuno ci ha provato? Io non mi metto a spippolarmi un'installazione così perfettamente funzionante 

 

ho una 9700 mobility ed un P4 provero' non c'è nulla da spippolare, alla fine rimuovi tutto se nn ti soddisfa, non dimenticare che usi gentoo

----------

## DaVe&OpenMOsix

 *Quote:*   

> Tested cards: 
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce 2 or equivalent cards using version 1.0-5336 of the NVIDIA drivers.
> 
> ATI Radeon 7500 with DRI drivers. Please see DRI Driver installation for ATI Radeon
> ...

 

dal sito SUN.

da qualche parte sempre nel sito dicevano che per le ati c'era qualche problema. chi riesce a farle funzionare può mandare la notizia a sun, ne saranno grati...

DV

----------

## darkimage

io provo con una geforce 2  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *darkimage wrote:*   

> io provo con una geforce 2 

 

Dovrebbe almeno partire solo sara' un po' lento e avrai qualche crash  :Very Happy: 

----------

## darkimage

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> quando lo vado a far partire mi dice
> 
> ```
> Cannot run in framebuffer mode. Please specify busIDS for all framebuffer device
> ```
> ...

 

stesso errore  :Sad: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *darkimage wrote:*   

>  *Cagnulein wrote:*   quando lo vado a far partire mi dice
> 
> ```
> Cannot run in framebuffer mode. Please specify busIDS for all framebuffer device
> ```
> ...

 

pure io

----------

## darkimage

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  *darkimage wrote:*    *Cagnulein wrote:*   quando lo vado a far partire mi dice
> 
> ```
> Cannot run in framebuffer mode. Please specify busIDS for all framebuffer device
> ```
> ...

 

x.org?

----------

## DaVe&OpenMOsix

 *Quote:*   

> Codice:
> 
> # /usr/share/lg3d/bin/lg3d-session
> 
> 

 

mi muore tutto... 

freeze completo   :Crying or Very sad: 

ciao

DV

----------

## X-Drum

si scusate xorg su ati 9700 drivers proprietari

----------

## Cagnulein

l'errore ce l'ho con x.org su geforce 5200 con nvidia-kernel ultima versione  :Wink: 

----------

## mrfree

Azz... primo tentativo fallito   :Confused: 

All'inizio sembra funzionare:

- si avvia il serverX (impostato a 24bit di profondità)

- il mouse funziona

- poi è come se "switchasse" su un altra modalità e a questo punto compaiono vari artefatti grafici ---> si freeza tutto.

Lo sto provando sulla mia Geforce2mx nvidia-kernel e nvidia-glx aggiornati all'utilma versione

Idee???

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> Idee???

 

Si che per il momento meglio di cosi' non puo' andare

----------

## abaddon83

a me da questo errore:

 *Quote:*   

> /bin/lg3d-session: fork: Resource temporarily unavailable

 

che puo' essere? ho nvidia 440 64mb e athlon 2000+

edit

lasciate perdere son stupido io... avevo letto male come lanciare il desktop....

ri-edit...

ora parte, non mi pare dia errori, sol oche vedo lo sfondo di Xfree, quello tutto grigino/nero con il puntatore a X... è normale perchè sta caricando o ci son problemi?

ri-ri-edit O_o ora mi bannano...

e' partito!!!! cazzo ci ha messo 5 min buoni a partire o_O

è meraviglioso!!!!

cazzo -_- non fate muovere lo scrool del mouse che si offende -_-'' va beh attendo altri 5 min -_-''

----------

## JacoMozzi

Da me parte, carica per un 3 minuti e poi mi crasha X  :Sad: 

----------

## silian87

boh....... io che ho una geforce4 348ram e un 1ghz athlon, parte e vedo righe grige e nere e finita li.... dopo non posso piu' fare niente, ma neanche cambiare console... ora provo anchje io ad aspettare tanto tempo, ma non mi sembrava che stesse lavorando... mah.....

----------

## flocchini

In effetti io ero nella tua stessa identica situazione... Che sia stato soltanto poco paziente? Pero' se nemmeno il num-lock da' segni di vita a me sembra proprio un crash. Mboh dopo riprovo  :Wink: 

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

```
casper portage # ebuild /usr/local/portage/dev-java/sun-java3d/sun-java3d-1.3.2.ebuild digest

!!! aux_get(): ebuild for 'dev-java/sun-java3d-1.3.2' does not exist at:

!!!            /usr/portage/dev-java/sun-java3d/sun-java3d-1.3.2.ebuild

doebuild(): aux_get() error; aborting.
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

In make.conf hai impostato

 *Quote:*   

> PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

 

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

CACCHIO! Ho impostato PORAGE_OVERLAY... vado ad autoflagellarmi...

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

```
casper portage # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge /usr/local/portage/x11-lg3d/lookingglass/lookingglass-0.5.ebuild

Calculating dependencies \

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy ">=dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0_beta2" have been masked.

!!! possible candidates are:

- dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0_beta2-r1 (masked by: package.mask)

- dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0_beta2 (masked by: package.mask)

!!!    (dependency required by "x11-lg3d/lookingglass-0.5" [ebuild])

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.
```

Il portage.unmask l'ho settato...

----------

## Cagnulein

package.unmask

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Sì, vabbè, sbagliai a scrivere il messaggio. packages.unmask. ce l'ho in /etc/portage, è giusto o lo devo mettere altrove?

EDIT: sono un coglione doppio: ci stava una s di troppo.

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

```
>>> emerge (1 of 2) dev-java/sun-java3d-1.3.2 to /

!!! java3d-1_3_2-build3-linux-i586.tar.gz not found in /usr/portage/distfiles.

!!! dev-java/sun-java3d-1.3.2 has fetch restriction turned on.

!!! This probably means that this ebuild's files must be downloaded

!!! manually.  See the comments in the ebuild for more information.

 * Please download java3d-1_3_2-build3-linux-i586.tar.gz from https://j3d-core.dev.java.net/ and place it in /usr/portage/distfiles
```

E adesso? Io quella roba l'ho messa in /usr/local/portage/distfiles, se lo metto in /usr/portage/distfiles si arrabbia perché non trova il digest... cosa mi sono dimenticato?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Devi metterli in /usr/portage/distfiles e poi fare il digest

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

E perché nell'how-to c'è scritto di metterli in /usr/local/portage/distfiles? O mi sono sbagliato io?

----------

## Cagnulein

confermo /usr/portage/distfiles/

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Ok, alla fine l'ho installato ma non c'è stato verso di farlo andare. O meglio, lui parte... ma col -dev mi avvia una quantità infinita di bash e mi si satura prima lo swap (O_o) e poi la RAM fisica mentre col -session mi partono un'infinità di lg3d-session e stessa cosa. Ad un certo punto il -session dà un errore di fork e si pianta lì.

CPU: Athlon-XP 1700+

RAM: 512 MB (+ 1GB swap)

video: ATI Radeon 9800SE

Non mi aspettavo prestazioni da pettinarmi i capelli davanti al monitor ma neanche che mi si piantasse così ingloriosamente...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

> E perché nell'how-to c'è scritto di metterli in /usr/local/portage/distfiles? O mi sono sbagliato io?

 

L'howto non dice mica questo

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> In effetti io ero nella tua stessa identica situazione... Che sia stato soltanto poco paziente

 

Ho aspettato esattamente mezzora... ma nessun segno di vita, crash completo, ma non kewrnel panic. Non si puo' piu' fare assolutamente niente, solo premere il reset.   :Sad: 

----------

## rabside

Ragass mi serve un piccolo aiutino per far andare questa meraviglia! Utilizzo X.org e quando lancio lg3d-session mi compare la classica schermata nera e grigia con la X nera come puntatore del topo.

Guardando il file di logo vedo che utilizza come driver il modulo nv che fornisce xorg, mentre in xorg.conf è scritto di utilizza il modulo nvidia. (infatti usando il modulo nv non carica le glx).

dove devo smanacciare per dirgli di usare il modulo nvidia?

sciau!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@rabside: strano io non ho dovuto dirgli niente mi ha preso nvidia da xorg.conf.

----------

## rabside

se può essere utile copio parte del file di log così magari vedi se riesci a risolvere l'arcano!

[cut]

(II) NV(0): Initializing int10

(II) NV(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) NV(0): Chipset: "GeForce2 Ti"

(II) NV(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

	"Builtin Default nv Screen 0" for depth/fbbpp 16/16

(==) NV(0): Depth 16, (==) framebuffer bpp 16

(==) NV(0): RGB weight 565

(==) NV(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[/cut]

[ricut]

(II) NV(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

	Screen to screen bit blits

	Solid filled rectangles

	8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

	Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

	Solid Lines

	Scanline Image Writes

	Offscreen Pixmaps

	Setting up tile and stipple cache:

		32 128x128 slots

		32 256x256 slots

		16 512x512 slots

(==) NV(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NV(0): Silken mouse enabled

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension LGE

(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA XFree86 driver not found)

(WW) <default pointer>: No Device specified, looking for one...

(II) <default pointer>: Setting Device option to "/dev/mouse"

(--) <default pointer>: Device: "/dev/mouse"

(==) <default pointer>: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) <default pointer>: Core Pointer

(==) <default pointer>: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(==) <default pointer>: Buttons: 3

(II) Keyboard "<default keyboard>" handled by legacy driver

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "<default pointer>" (type: MOUSE)

(II) <default pointer>: GuessProtocol: setting mouse protocol to "PS/2"

(II) <default pointer>: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/, removing from list!

   *** If unresolved symbols were reported above, they might not

   *** be the reason for the server aborting.

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

[/ricut]

Un'altra cosa che mi puzza è che il file di log lo ha salvato in XFree86.0.log e non in Xorg.0.log. Non so se questo voglia di re qualcosa ma mi sembra strano!

sciau!

e non in

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Nel log vedi che file di configurazione va a prendere.

----------

## rabside

mmm interessante sto suggerimento!

non sai circa a che altezza del log?

----------

## rabside

guarda guarda:

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Sat Jul  3 15:15:43 2004

(EE) Unable to locate/open config file

(II) Module ABI versions:

è verso l'inizio. immagino che utilizzi i parametri di default! Quale sarà allora il config file se non è Xorg.conf?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io xorg.conf ce l'ho in /etc/X11 magari te l'hai messo solo in /etc/

----------

## rabside

anche io lo ho in /etc/X11. nel dubbio ho copiato Xorg.conf in XFree86.conf ma il risultato è il medesimo... Però mi sembra molto strana sta cosa!

Sul sito della SUN ci sono un po' di info?

----------

## rabside

C'è l'ho fatta   :Smile: 

Ho copiato Xorg.conf in XF86Config e tutto è andato!

----------

## flocchini

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Ho aspettato esattamente mezzora... ma nessun segno di vita, crash completo, ma non kewrnel panic. Non si puo' piu' fare assolutamente niente, solo premere il reset.  

 

Ok, siamo in 2

Mi arrendo aspettando una versione piu' utilizzabile  :Wink: 

----------

## unarana

 *rabside wrote:*   

> C'è l'ho fatta  
> 
> Ho copiato Xorg.conf in XF86Config e tutto è andato!

 

Ha funzionato anche con me   :Very Happy: 

Solo che non va la tastiera   :Crying or Very sad: 

Ciao  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## shanghai

 *flocchini wrote:*   

>  *silian87 wrote:*   Ho aspettato esattamente mezzora... ma nessun segno di vita, crash completo, ma non kewrnel panic. Non si puo' piu' fare assolutamente niente, solo premere il reset.   
> 
> Ok, siamo in 2

 

... in tre  :Sad:   :Sad: 

Nonostante io abbia una macchina molto simile a quella di Doom, che c'è riuscito 

(Athlon 1800Xp, 512 ram, geforce 2 64Mb).

Sembra partire subito, appare la X del mouse in mezzo al grigio, poi sparisce e nonostante oltre 20 minuti di attesa, freeze completo  :Sad: 

----------

## shanghai

Nooooo, fermi tutti!

Anche qui'!!!

 *Quote:*   

> Requisiti:
> 
> -server X configurato a 24 bit 

 

Hey gente!!!!

A quelli di voi a cui non funzionava, riprovate così!!!

(A questo punto mi viene da dire, cambiate anche i permessi al device nvidia come spiegato nel post su Matisse o nelle FAQ dei driver NVidia).

Consiglio: come sopra, Fedeli!  :Smile: 

----------

## GhePeU

athlon xp 1700+

radeon 7500 driver dri

512 mb ram

xorg

funziona ed è anche veloce, ci ho giocherellato diversi minuti senza problemi (dopo aver copiato xorg.conf in XF86Config) però non va la tastiera, quindi non riesco a lanciare altri programmi

----------

## silian87

No shangai..... non cambia un cavolo..... sempre lo stesso problema, freeze completo.

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

 *shanghai wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Requisiti:
> 
> -server X configurato a 24 bit  
> ...

 

I miei driver ATI proprietari supportano solo questa modalità. Forse dovrei copiare xorg.conf in XF86Config(-4)? come scritto un po' più sotto?

----------

## shanghai

... e arriva la soluzione. Quando uno insiste e insiste prima o poi...

vorrete offrirmi una birra per questo.

Effettivamente Silian aveva ragione, cambiare la risoluzione del server non era sufficiente, non funzionava. Ma non ho smesso di cercare. 

Ecco la soluzione:

L'ebuild di looking glass non funziona, o almeno non funziona sempre. Tra l'altro, bisognerà segnalarlo agli autori.

LE librerie jai NON vengono emerse prima di lookingglass, e così nemmeno java3d e csh(o alternative).

Inoltre, java3d è già presente nell'albero del portage ufficiale.

Pertanto:

1) emerge csh: se vi dà un messaggio di errore (conflitto con tcsh) allora questo passaggio non è necessario

2) aggiungete jai sun-java3d e sun-jdk al package.keywords

3) aggiungete sun-jdk al package.unmask come già indicato da Fedeli/Doom

4) usando l'ebuild in questo howto emergete sun-jdk

5) emerge jai sun-java3d scaricando di volta in volta i pacchetti richiesti (questi ebuild sono già presenti nell'albero del portage ufficiale, io ho usato quelli)

5) seguendo l'howto originale, emergete lookingglass

6) uccidete tutti i processi X (servizio xdm incluso)

7) loggatevi come root

 :Cool:  se usate xorg con xorg.conf create un link chiamato XF86Config (non copiatelo, è stupido e vi trovate due configurazioni simili ma non uguali oppure poi ve ne dimenticate e modificate una invece dell'altra e così via) e controllate  la famosa profondità a 24 bit.

9) lanciate il programma da root usando il path completo

```
/usr/share/lg3d/bin/lg3d-session
```

Se l'installazione è fatta in questo modo il tempo di caricamento totale dell'interfaccia non supera i 10-15 secondi. Evidentemente tutto quel tempo sugli altri pc serve a emulare un qualcosa che manca dagli ebuild non installati (forse le librerie jai sono sfuggite a molti).

Nel mio caso

(Athlon 1800+, 512 Mb RAM, Bus scheda madre 300, NVidia GeForce2 Ti 64 RAM Agp 4)

l'interfaccia è risultata anche perfettamente fluida e responsiva, incredibilmente, piu' veloce di Matisse.

In ogni caso continua a crashare di continuo, non illudetevi.  :Smile: 

Detto questo, buon Looking Glass a tutti   :Very Happy: 

----------

## silian87

mmm grazie.. appena ho tempo lo provo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## solka

La procedura di shangai funziona perfettamente  :Very Happy:  grazie mille  :Very Happy: 

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Spettacolare. Dopo un po' si resta delusi (per esempio non riesco a prendere il focus con xterm o a girare le finestre per metterci le note o chiudere i cd explorer) però veramente è sconvolgente. Ogni tanto si pianta per un po', per il resto è abbastanza fluida. E soprattutto... trooooooppo caramellosa!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bld

Anche io sono rimasto senza parole.. il mio computer ha le seguenti spec

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [drm] Initialized radeon 1.11.0 20020828 on minor 0: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200]
> 
> Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones
> ...

 

L'unica cosa strana.. sul terminal non sono riuscito a scrivere niente. Non ho capito perche .. pero il "click click" li sopra non bastava per metterlo in primo piano. Se non lanciavo prima quella sottospecie di "howto" non mi si lanciava niente. I background si cambiavano a meraviglia.. e cosa piu brutta.. non usciva. Cioe non potevo uscire.,. al "terminate" mi si bloccava.

Per il resto mi e' semprato molto molto fluido e decisamente spettacolare.. chi sa se windows Longhorn e' "al altezza" di questa spettacolarita..

----------

## GhePeU

qualcun'altro col problema della tastiera è riuscito a farlo andare?

eventualmente chi ci è riuscito potrebbe postarmi la sua sezione Keyboard di xorg.conf o XF86Config? non ho niente di esoterico, solo una comune tastiera ps/2

----------

## ypsofatto

è davvero spettacolare...  :Laughing:  ..grazie per how-to (fedeliallalinea

doom.it ) e per le dritte su xorg a shanghai.

se può essere di aiuto ecco tutti i pacchetti che ho installato:

```
  Fri Aug  6 15:40:51 2004 -->[1;32m dev-java/java-config-1.2.6 

    Fri Aug  6 15:44:37 2004 -->[1;32m sys-devel/pmake-1.45-r4 

    Fri Aug  6 15:45:01 2004 -->[1;32m app-shells/csh-1.29-r3 

    Fri Aug  6 16:13:35 2004 -->[1;32m dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0_beta2 

    Fri Aug  6 16:29:32 2004 -->[1;32m dev-java/jai-bin-1.1.2-r3    ##DISINSTALLATO

    Fri Aug  6 16:40:43 2004 -->[1;32m dev-java/sun-java3d-1.3.2 

    Fri Aug  6 16:49:42 2004 -->[1;32m x11-lg3d/lookingglass-0.5 

    Fri Aug  6 17:01:24 2004 -->[1;32m dev-java/jai-bin-1.1.2-r2 
```

a me funziona tutto abbastanza bene(my cpu P4 1.7, 768 MB ram e Invidia GeForce2 MX400)

cmq ...volevo sapere se è possibile configurare il menù o il desktop?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ypsofatto wrote:*   

> cmq ...volevo sapere se è possibile configurare il menù o il desktop?

 

Per ora non penso se non da sorgente

----------

## iridium103

'sera a tutti...

io l'ho provato su un Celeron 1,2Ghz con 768Mb di Ram.. e parte al primo colpo, anche se è secolare, devo solo capire se è per via della mia ATI Rage 128 (lo so è un pezzo d'antiquariato) o del 

procio.. in ogni caso adesso proverò con una nivida geforce 4 mx 440 64mb .. vi saprò dire..

P.S.= è partito al primo colpo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *iridium103 wrote:*   

>  parte al primo colpo, anche se è secolare, devo solo capire se è per via della mia ATI Rage 128 (lo so è un pezzo d'antiquariato) o del 
> 
> procio.. 

 

Penso sia la tua scheda grafica

----------

## paperp

Due domande prima di decidere di installare Lglass3D:

Con una machina AMD Athlon a 1,2 con 512 di RAM ho possibilità , insieme a GEforce2 GTS di provare il 3d fluido?

Seconda sarà mai possibile utilizzarlo su gentoo PPC??(adesso non è presente in albero)

Ciaouzz.

----------

## iridium103

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *iridium103 wrote:*    parte al primo colpo, anche se è secolare, devo solo capire se è per via della mia ATI Rage 128 (lo so è un pezzo d'antiquariato) o del 
> 
> procio..  
> 
> Penso sia la tua scheda grafica

 

giaà, era quell'immondezza, adesso parte, funziona (lg3d-dev), la sessione non l'ho ancora provata, ma durante la dev, non ho mai avuto un crash...

ho una nVidia Geforce 4 Mx 440 SE - Celeron 1,2Ghz e 768mb di ram.. eppure non crasha..e non freeza.. boh !

----------

## shev

 *paperp wrote:*   

> sarà mai possibile utilizzarlo su gentoo PPC??(adesso non è presente in albero)

 

Perchè no? Considerando che fa un gran uso di Java, dovrebbe essere meno difficile di altri il porting. Basta: a) avere pazienza e aspettare b) collaborare (dare vita) al porting  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *paperp wrote:*   

> Con una machina AMD Athlon a 1,2 con 512 di RAM ho possibilità , insieme a GEforce2 GTS di provare il 3d fluido?.

 

Si dovrebbe funzionare tranquillamente

 *paperp wrote:*   

> Seconda sarà mai possibile utilizzarlo su gentoo PPC??(adesso non è presente in albero

 

Visto che e' fatto in java se ci sara' il porting java-3d su ppc penso proprio di si

----------

## paperp

...bene ,bene............  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## lopio

 *shanghai wrote:*   

> ... e arriva la soluzione. Quando uno insiste e insiste prima o poi...
> 
> vorrete offrirmi una birra per questo.
> 
> Effettivamente Silian aveva ragione, cambiare la risoluzione del server non era sufficiente, non funzionava. Ma non ho smesso di cercare. 
> ...

 

ciao ho tentato di seguire tutto howto e questa guida (con copia di file xorg.conf in XFree...) ma se do' il path assoluto 

```

bash-2.05b# /usr/share/lg3d/bin/lg3d-session

```

non parte nulla e il log  cat /var/log/XFree86.0.log mi da'

```

This is a pre-release version of the X.org Foundation's X11.

Portions of this release are based on XFree86 4.4RC2 and selected

files from XFree86 4.4RC3. It is not supported in any way.

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the

latest version in the X.org Foundation "monolithic tree" CVS

repository hosted at http://www.freedesktop.org/Software/xorg/.902 (4.4.0 RC 2)

Release Date: 18 December 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.19-4GB-athlon i686 [ELF]

Current Operating System: Linux paco-64 2.6.7-gentoo-r14 #1 Sat Aug 14 22:13:37 CEST 2004 x86_64

Build Date: 25 June 2004

Changelog Date: 29 February 2004

        Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Fri Aug 20 23:31:20 2004

(==) Using config file: "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "it"

(**) XKB: layout: "it"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc,/usr/share/fonts/TTF,/usr/share/fonts/Speedo,/usr/share/fonts/Type1,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi,/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic,/usr/share/fonts/ukr"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

        XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

        XFree86 Video Driver: 0.7

        XFree86 XInput driver : 0.4

        XFree86 Server Extension : 0.2

        XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

   *** If unresolved symbols were reported above, they might not

   *** be the reason for the server aborting.

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

When reporting a problem related to a server crash, please

send the full server output, not just the last messages.

This can be found in the log file "/var/log/XFree86.0.log".

Please report problems to xorg@freedesktop.org.

```

Usando invece il lancio con path relativo di freezza la macchina

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sei sicuro di avere messo la profondita' a 24 bit?

----------

## lopio

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Sei sicuro di avere messo la profondita' a 24 bit?

 

nel mio file di conf c'e' proprio

```

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth    24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes   "1024x768"         

        EndSubSection

```

----------

## lopio

il dubbio che mi e' venuto e' che qualcosa vada storto per via dell'emulazione sul mio sistema a 64 bit visto che i pacchetti precompilati sono sicuramente a 32.

Dispiace che il log che mi ritrovo e' identico a quello  che ho di solito per xorg ma si interrompe al momento di caricare la libreria lib...

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma c'e' la compatibilita' con i 32bit quindi non penso che sia quello

----------

## lopio

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ma c'e' la compatibilita' con i 32bit quindi non penso che sia quello

 

vero ma ho paura  che non possa funzionare in modo misto.

Un'applicazione 32bit non credo si possa appoggiare a librerie shared a 64

Non so se errore e' proprio libreria libbitmap.a ma se cosi' fosse quello che vedo e' che

```

$ locate libbitmap.a

/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

/emul/linux/x86/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

```

ora quella /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a e' sotto ramo 64bit mentre altra e' 32.

Se applicazione e' 32bit (e cosi' mi sembra visto che niente e' stato compilato e tutti i pacchetti emersi sono bin) non so se e' corretto che vada a prendere /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

ciao

----------

## zioponics

Ciao !

A chi puo interessare lg3d é ormai nel portage :

```

salieri root # ll /usr/portage/x11-misc/lookingglass-bin/

total 16K

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  739 Aug  8 03:11 ChangeLog

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  256 Jul 31 19:37 files

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1.5K Aug  8 03:11 lookingglass-bin-0.5.ebuild

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  557 Aug  8 03:11 Manifest

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1.3K Jul 31 17:39 metadata.xml

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zioponics wrote:*   

> A chi puo interessare lg3d é ormai nel portage :

 

Ottimo bella notizia cosi' magari le cose andranno meglio per l'installazione. Quindi questa guida e' opsoleta

----------

## lopio

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *zioponics wrote:*   A chi puo interessare lg3d é ormai nel portage : 
> 
> Ottimo bella notizia cosi' magari le cose andranno meglio per l'installazione. Quindi questa guida e' opsoleta

 

putroppo per me nisba.

Dopo emerge dice di lanciare direttamente lg3d-session e a questo punto la macchina si porta al 100% e dopo qualche minuto si freeza e non risponde +

.La cosa brutta e' che non logga + in var/log/XFree86.0.log.

Mi arrendo aspettando miglior sorte.

ciao e grazie

----------

## flocchini

stessa cosa per me, sia con lg3d-dev sia con lg3d-session. A questo punto non so se sia da imputare alla fatiscenza della mia macchina (P3@1000 & gf2 mx400) o a un problema di looking glass

----------

## /dev/full

Ho visto solo ora il thread  :Embarassed: 

Avevo installato Looking Glass qualche giorno fa: avevo scaricato i pacchetti del java3d e un altro pacchetto riguardante il java dal sito della sun, li avevo messi in /usr/portage/distfiles ed avevo emerso looking glass col pacchetto che c'e' nel portage...

lg3d-dev funziona... Parte, posso cambiare lo sfondo tra quei 3 disponibili e aprire la finestra che spiega come usare LG e quel programmino per i CD... Se pero' apro un terminale non me l'apre in LG, ma me l'apre con fuori dalla sua finestra: in una finestra del DE/WM con cui ho avviato LG...

Se invece chiudo gdm e dalla tty1 avvio lg3d-session sembra partire, ma il sistema dopo poco si blocca, senza farmi vedere niente di LG, vedo solo il puntatore fatto a X...

Perche' non mi riesce ad usarlo?

Come scheda video ho una Matrox G400 Millennium con il direct rendering attivato e come X windows system ho xorg-6.7.0-r1

----------

## lopio

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> stessa cosa per me, sia con lg3d-dev sia con lg3d-session. A questo punto non so se sia da imputare alla fatiscenza della mia macchina (P3@1000 & gf2 mx400) o a un problema di looking glass

 

non credo che un athlon64 3200 sia fatiscente pero'....

----------

## LAj

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *zioponics wrote:*   A chi puo interessare lg3d é ormai nel portage : 
> 
> Ottimo bella notizia cosi' magari le cose andranno meglio per l'installazione. Quindi questa guida e' opsoleta

 

Qualcuno ci farebbe il favore di riscrivere l'HOW-TO in virtù di questo fatto?

Considerando le osservazioni di 'shangai' che sembrano essere molto attinenti, soprattutto per chi utilizza Xorg(e chi come me non lo utilizza??? quale è meglio?) e magari spiegando un po' i passi più atipici?

E' troppo? è vero è anche per via del fatto che non mi ci posso concentrare molto che faccio questa richiesta, ma viste le evoluzioni penso sia doverosa.

Grazie

----------

## masterbrian

Ciao ragazzi,

volevo provare anche io il nuovo desktop 3d, ma anche se ora l'ebuild e' in portage, l'ebuild relativo alle jdk sun non va piu' bene, in quanto l'ultimo fa riferimento a sun-jdk-1.5.0_beta2-r1.ebuild mente sul sito in download c'e' gia' la RC. Ho cercato ma non ho trovato l'ebuild della RC, sapete se e' gia' stato preparato?

Grazie

----------

## LAj

E' stato inserito l'ebuild per sun-jdk-1.5.0_rc1.

Ma come si installa?

----------

## masterbrian

Per installarlo devi prima installare tutte le sue dipendenze, alcune delle quali si basano su dei file che non possono essere fetchate automaticamente. Quindi controllando le varie dipendenze una per una, trovi quelle che necessitano di un "intervento manuale", e segui le istruzioni (praticamente ti dicono la url alla quale collegarti e il file da scaricare). E' piu' facile di quel che sembra  :Smile: 

----------

## masterbrian

Ragazzi l'ho installato, veramente molto bello! E' anche stabile... ora pero' lo tengo acceso un po'.

Lo sto provando in finestra anziche' a schermo pieno

----------

## Raffo

stabile???  :Shocked: 

----------

## LAj

quando finalmente sono riuscito a smascherare tutti i pacchetti necessari,

inizio il download del jdk-1_5_0-beta2-doc.zip

come richiesto da dev-java/java-sdk-docs-1.5.0.ebuild

e...

SORPRESA

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

La sun l'ha rimosso con la versione rc1

ho provato a rinominarlo ma il digest è diverso.

Come faccio a scaricarlo?

----------

## masterbrian

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> stabile??? 

 

a schermo pieno non parte, si freeza il pc o va in loop pesante, ma in finestra va da paura  :Smile: 

----------

## LAj

WOW!!!

risolto da solo!!!

MIIIITICOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

----------

## mouser

 *LAj wrote:*   

> WOW!!!
> 
> risolto da solo!!!

 

per amor della comunità (e dei n00b, tra cui in questo campo rientro) posta la soluzione al tuo problema.

Non vuole essere una critica, solo un'indicazione di quello che, credo, dovrebbe essere il forum...

una miniera di informazioni e esperienze.

Grazie

Ciriciao

mouser

----------

## LAj

ho rinominato il file per con la documentazione rc1 in beta2

ed ho eseguito

ebuild <percorso dell'ebuild> digest  :Wink: 

Ho avviato con successo lg3d-dev

mi accingo a provare la sessione.

----------

## Cagnulein

http://www.javadesktop.org/forums/thread.jspa?threadID=4597&tstart=0

----------

## LAj

Belle notizie.

Adesso mi tocca anche passare a Xorg, ma mi è sembrato di aver letto che non è difficile.

Speriamooo...

----------

## Raffo

speriamo facciano una versione funzionante, mi attira nn poco quel desktop, anche solo per il divertimento di giocare con le finestre  :Laughing: 

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

fatto l'emerge

faccio partire come utente normale

mi dice che non può scrivere su /var/log/Xfree....

faccio partire come root

schermo a righe verticali bianche e nere, freeze completo di linux

La profondità di X è già a 24 bits.

ho:

X.org-6.7.0

linux-2.6.8-gentoo

NVidia Geforce4 Ti4200 con gli ultimissimi drivers (1.0.6111)

L'OpenGL normalmente mi funziona senza problemi.

idee?

----------

## LAj

 *shanghai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pertanto:
> 
> 1) emerge csh: se vi dà un messaggio di errore (conflitto con tcsh) allora questo passaggio non è necessario
> ...

 

Che tradotto per il portage si concretizza così:

-si scrive nel file /etc/portage/package.unmask(se non esiste lo si crea) quanto segue:

```
>=dev-java/sun-jdk

dev-java/java-sdk-docs

x11-misc/lookingglass-bin
```

-si scrive nel file /etc/portage/package.keywords(se non esiste lo si crea) quanot segue:

```
>=dev-java/sun-jdk ~x86

dev-java/java-sdk-docs ~x86

x11-misc/lookingglass-bin ~x86

dev-java/sun-java3d-bin -*

dev-java/jai-bin ~x86
```

si danno i seguenti comandi, in alcuni casi 2 volte perchè la prima volta verra chiesto di scaricare alcuni file che portage non può scaricare automaticamente e di posizionarli in /usr/portage/package, mentre la seconda volta l'emerge completerà l'installazione.

```
# emerge csh 

#emerge -Dav lookingglass-bin

```

a me ha dato tutte le dipendenza, comunque controllate la lista di shangai per sicurezza.

Penso che l'HOW-TO si possa aggiornare così.

A presto.

----------

## Mr.Evolution

a me continua a crashare dopo lo splash di nvidia!!!

Provo in finestra??? Idee???

Dopo lo splash di nvidia diventa bianco, non vedo niente e devo spegnerlo alla "vecchia maniera". (premo il pulsante ed aspetto lo shutdown, beata ACPI...)

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

Fatto tutto quello che hai detto, a esclusione di uccidere xdm. Può essere stata colpa sua?

----------

## LAj

xdm va ucciso insieme a tutti gli altri processi x!

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ho installato correttamente la jdk-1.5.0-rc1, java-3d-1.32-r1, le librerie jai-bin 1.1.2 e in fine lookingglass-05, usando gli ebuild presenti in portage.

A dimostrazione di ciò lg3d-dev funziona. La profondità dello schermo è correttamente a 24.

Quando però stoppo xdm e lancio 

```
/opt/lg3d/bin/lg3d-session
```

compare la schermata della nvidia, lo sfondo di X, il cursore di X e poi freeza con in sfondo grigio a righe alterne.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Questo è l'output di lg3d-session, catturato lanciando 

```
nohup /opt/lg3d/bin/lg3d-session
```

 :

```
Detected a JDK >= 1.5.0

/opt/lg3d/bin /opt/lg3d

/opt/lg3d

[1] 8041

_XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: Unable to open socket for inet6

_XSERVTransOpen: transport open failed for inet6/INSPIRON8600:0

_XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for inet6

This is a pre-release version of the X.org Foundation's X11.

Portions of this release are based on XFree86 4.4RC2 and selected

files from XFree86 4.4RC3. It is not supported in any way.

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the

latest version in the X.org Foundation "monolithic tree" CVS

repository hosted at http://www.freedesktop.org/Software/xorg/.902 (4.4.0 RC 2)

Release Date: 18 December 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.19-4GB-athlon i686 [ELF]

Current Operating System: Linux INSPIRON8600 2.6.8-gentoo-r3 #4 Sat Sep 4 17:18:41 UTC 2004 i686

Build Date: 25 June 2004

Changelog Date: 29 February 2004

        Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Sat Sep  4 20:28:48 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(II) Initializing extension GLX

/opt/lg3d/bin /opt/lg3d

/opt/lg3d

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID, removing from list!

[1] 8068

, Java 3D 1.3.2.

Java 3D: Shape3D bounds enabled for transparency sorting

Java 3D: render Graphics2D DrawPixel disabled

Java 3D: background texture is enabled

4-set-2004 20.28.58 org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.LgConfig loadConfig

INFO: Loading config null

4-set-2004 20.28.58 org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.LgConfig loadConfig

INFO: Using default configuration

4-set-2004 20.28.58 org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.LgConfig logConfig

CONFIG: SceneManager org.jdesktop.lg3d.scenemanager.glassy.GlassySceneManager

4-set-2004 20.28.58 org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.DisplayServerControl <init>

INFO: LG version   : 6/26/04 9:24:54 PM PDT

4-set-2004 20.28.58 org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.DisplayServerControl <init>

INFO: Java version : 1.5.0-rc

4-set-2004 20.28.58 org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.DisplayServerControl <init>

INFO: Java vendor  : Sun Microsystems Inc.

4-set-2004 20.28.58 org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.DisplayServerControl <init>

INFO: OS name      : Linux

4-set-2004 20.28.58 org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.DisplayServerControl <init>

INFO: OS arch      : i386

4-set-2004 20.28.58 org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.DisplayServerControl <init>

INFO: OS version   : 2.6.8-gentoo-r3

java.rmi.ServerError: Error occurred in server thread; nested exception is:

        java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: javax/media/jai/remote/SerializableRenderedImage

        at sun.rmi.server.UnicastServerRef.oldDispatch(UnicastServerRef.java:382)

        at sun.rmi.server.UnicastServerRef.dispatch(UnicastServerRef.java:240)

        at sun.rmi.transport.Transport$1.run(Transport.java:153)

        at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)

        at sun.rmi.transport.Transport.serviceCall(Transport.java:149)

        at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPTransport.handleMessages(TCPTransport.java:460)

        at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPTransport$ConnectionHandler.run(TCPTransport.java:701)

        at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:595)

        at sun.rmi.transport.StreamRemoteCall.exceptionReceivedFromServer(StreamRemoteCall.java:247)

        at sun.rmi.transport.StreamRemoteCall.executeCall(StreamRemoteCall.java:223)

        at sun.rmi.server.UnicastRef.invoke(UnicastRef.java:343)

        at sun.rmi.registry.RegistryImpl_Stub.rebind(Unknown Source)

        at java.rmi.Naming.rebind(Naming.java:160)

        at org.jdesktop.lg3d.sg.internal.rmi.rmiclient.SceneGraphSetup.initialiseServer(SceneGraphSetup.java:57)

        at org.jdesktop.lg3d.sg.SceneGraphSetup.initializeServer(SceneGraphSetup.java:47)

        at org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.DisplayServerControl.<init>(DisplayServerControl.java:105)

        at org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.AppConnector.getAppConnector(AppConnector.java:83)

        at org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.socketconnector.ServerHandler.<init>(ServerHandler.java:73)

        at org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.socketconnector.ServerHandler.main(ServerHandler.java:291)

Caused by: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: javax/media/jai/remote/SerializableRenderedImage

        at java.lang.Class.getDeclaredMethods0(Native Method)

        at java.lang.Class.privateGetDeclaredMethods(Class.java:2365)

        at java.lang.Class.privateGetPublicMethods(Class.java:2488)

        at java.lang.Class.getMethods(Class.java:1406)

        at sun.misc.ProxyGenerator.generateClassFile(ProxyGenerator.java:409)

        at sun.misc.ProxyGenerator.generateProxyClass(ProxyGenerator.java:306)

        at java.lang.reflect.Proxy.getProxyClass(Proxy.java:484)

        at sun.rmi.server.LoaderHandler.loadProxyClass(LoaderHandler.java:676)

        at sun.rmi.server.LoaderHandler.loadProxyClass(LoaderHandler.java:665)

        at sun.rmi.server.LoaderHandler.loadProxyClass(LoaderHandler.java:588)

        at java.rmi.server.RMIClassLoader$2.loadProxyClass(RMIClassLoader.java:628)

        at java.rmi.server.RMIClassLoader.loadProxyClass(RMIClassLoader.java:294)

        at sun.rmi.server.MarshalInputStream.resolveProxyClass(MarshalInputStream.java:238)

        at java.io.ObjectInputStream.readProxyDesc(ObjectInputStream.java:1494)

        at java.io.ObjectInputStream.readClassDesc(ObjectInputStream.java:1457)

        at java.io.ObjectInputStream.readOrdinaryObject(ObjectInputStream.java:1693)

        at java.io.ObjectInputStream.readObject0(ObjectInputStream.java:1299)

        at java.io.ObjectInputStream.readObject(ObjectInputStream.java:339)

        at sun.rmi.registry.RegistryImpl_Skel.dispatch(Unknown Source)

        at sun.rmi.server.UnicastServerRef.oldDispatch(UnicastServerRef.java:375)

        at sun.rmi.server.UnicastServerRef.dispatch(UnicastServerRef.java:240)

        at sun.rmi.transport.Transport$1.run(Transport.java:153)

        at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)

        at sun.rmi.transport.Transport.serviceCall(Transport.java:149)

        at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPTransport.handleMessages(TCPTransport.java:460)

        at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPTransport$ConnectionHandler.run(TCPTransport.java:701)

        at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:595)
```

 e questo è il log che mi crea in /opt/lg3d: 

```
# cat hs_err_pid14211.log

#

# An unexpected error has been detected by HotSpot Virtual Machine:

#

#  SIGSEGV (0xb) at pc=0x4f200c92, pid=14211, tid=16386

#

# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (1.5.0-rc-b63 mixed mode)

# Problematic frame:

# C  [libGLcore.so.1+0x2e6c92]  _nv000832gl+0x12

#

---------------  T H R E A D  ---------------

Current thread (0x080b5e28):  VMThread [id=14217]

siginfo:si_signo=11, si_errno=0, si_code=1, si_addr=0x00000000

Registers:

EAX=0x00004002, EBX=0x00000000, ECX=0x0000001c, EDX=0x0825ea50

ESP=0x4da304d4, EBP=0x081376a8, ESI=0x081376a8, EDI=0x00000000

EIP=0x4f200c92, CR2=0x00000000, EFLAGS=0x00210246

Top of Stack: (sp=0x4da304d4)

0x4da304d4:   00000000 00004002 ffffffff 4eeded36

0x4da304e4:   081376a8 0825ea80 08243960 ffffffff

0x4da304f4:   4ff80000 4eedc45d 081376a8 08174040

0x4da30504:   0825ea80 ffffffff 000066f0 4f2247c8

0x4da30514:   0825ea80 ffffffff 08174040 ffffffff

0x4da30524:   000066f0 40181ce0 40036b84 08495b70

0x4da30534:   00000048 000066ef 4f214e46 08174040

0x4da30544:   0849ab28 081784e0 0813d9e0 08174040

Instructions: (pc=0x4f200c92)

0x4f200c82:   8b 0d 6c 93 f1 4e 53 31 db 8b 74 24 10 65 8b 39

0x4f200c92:   8b 17 85 d2 74 11 8b 02 39 b0 9c 42 00 00 74 20

Stack: [0x4d9b1000,0x4da31000),  sp=0x4da304d4,  free space=509k

Native frames: (J=compiled Java code, j=interpreted, Vv=VM code, C=native code)

C  [libGLcore.so.1+0x2e6c92]  _nv000832gl+0x12

VM_Operation (0x4fdff0e4): exit, mode: safepoint, requested by thread 0x0812dec8

---------------  P R O C E S S  ---------------

Java Threads: ( => current thread )

  0x4fa077b8 JavaThread "DestroyJavaVM" [_thread_blocked, id=14211]

  0x4ed63410 JavaThread "LG-Connection Manager" [_thread_in_native, id=14260]

  0x08130b40 JavaThread "J3D-InputDeviceScheduler-1" [_thread_blocked, id=14256]

  0x0812fc28 JavaThread "J3D-SoundSchedulerUpdateThread-1" [_thread_blocked, id=14255]

  0x0812ed78 JavaThread "J3D-RenderStructureUpdateThread-1" [_thread_blocked, id=14254]

  0x0812dec8 JavaThread "J3D-BehaviorScheduler-1" [_thread_blocked, id=14253]

  0x080d1ac0 JavaThread "J3D-TransformStructureUpdateThread-1" [_thread_blocked, id=14252]

  0x080d0c10 JavaThread "J3D-RenderingEnvironmentStructureUpdateThread-1" [_thread_blocked, id=14251]

  0x080cfd98 JavaThread "J3D-SoundStructureUpdateThread-1" [_thread_blocked, id=14250]

  0x080cefa0 JavaThread "J3D-GeometryStructureUpdateThread-1" [_thread_blocked, id=14249]

  0x080ce920 JavaThread "J3D-BehaviorStructureUpdateThread-1" [_thread_blocked, id=14248]

  0x4ed383c8 JavaThread "AWT-EventQueue-0" [_thread_blocked, id=14247]

  0x4ed2b4b8 JavaThread "AWT-Shutdown" [_thread_blocked, id=14246]

  0x0824a520 JavaThread "J3D-Renderer-1" [_thread_blocked, id=14245]

  0x4ed010f8 JavaThread "J3D-MasterControl" [_thread_blocked, id=14244]

  0x4ed06cb0 JavaThread "J3D-TimerThread" [_thread_blocked, id=14243]

  0x4ed0be78 JavaThread "J3D-RenderingAttributesStructureUpdateThread" [_thread_blocked, id=14242]

  0x08223bd8 JavaThread "AWT-XAWT" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=14241]

  0x0820bff0 JavaThread "Java2D Disposer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=14240]

  0x080c8278 JavaThread "Low Memory Detector" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=14228]

  0x080c6d58 JavaThread "CompilerThread0" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=14227]

  0x080c5e80 JavaThread "Signal Dispatcher" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=14226]

  0x080bb670 JavaThread "Finalizer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=14220]

  0x080ba9c8 JavaThread "Reference Handler" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=14218]

Other Threads:

=>0x080b5e28 VMThread [id=14217]

VM state:at safepoint (shutting down)

VM Mutex/Monitor currently owned by a thread:  ([mutex/lock_event])

[0x0805b530/0x0805b558] Threads_lock - owner thread: 0x080b5e28

Heap

 def new generation   total 2176K, used 612K [0x45930000, 0x45b80000, 0x45e10000)

  eden space 1984K,  29% used [0x45930000, 0x459c2830, 0x45b20000)

  from space 192K,  13% used [0x45b20000, 0x45b26b10, 0x45b50000)

  to   space 192K,   0% used [0x45b50000, 0x45b50000, 0x45b80000)

 tenured generation   total 26864K, used 18241K [0x45e10000, 0x4784c000, 0x49930000)

   the space 26864K,  67% used [0x45e10000, 0x46fe0400, 0x46fe0400, 0x4784c000)

 compacting perm gen  total 11520K, used 11337K [0x49930000, 0x4a470000, 0x4d930000)

   the space 11520K,  98% used [0x49930000, 0x4a442650, 0x4a442800, 0x4a470000)

No shared spaces configured.

Dynamic libraries:

08048000-08056000 r-xp 00000000 03:07 8580103    /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0_rc1/bin/java

08056000-08058000 rw-p 0000e000 03:07 8580103    /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0_rc1/bin/java

08058000-08951000 rw-p 08058000 00:00 0

40000000-40012000 r-xp 00000000 03:07 7675679    /lib/ld-2.3.3.so

40012000-40013000 rw-p 00012000 03:07 7675679    /lib/ld-2.3.3.so

40028000-40029000 rw-p 40028000 00:00 0

40029000-40036000 r-xp 00000000 03:07 7675515    /lib/libpthread-0.10.so

40036000-40037000 rw-p 0000d000 03:07 7675515    /lib/libpthread-0.10.so

40037000-40079000 rw-p 40037000 00:00 0

40079000-4007b000 r-xp 00000000 03:07 7675680    /lib/libdl-2.3.3.so

4007b000-4007c000 rw-p 00001000 03:07 7675680    /lib/libdl-2.3.3.so

4007c000-4017e000 r-xp 00000000 03:07 7675534    /lib/libc-2.3.3.so

4017e000-40182000 rw-p 00101000 03:07 7675534    /lib/libc-2.3.3.so

40182000-40184000 rw-p 40182000 00:00 0

40184000-404a3000 r-xp 00000000 03:07 8580619    /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0_rc1/jre/lib/i386/client/libjvm.so

404a3000-404c1000 rw-p 0031e000 03:07 8580619    /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0_rc1/jre/lib/i386/client/libjvm.so

404c1000-408d6000 rw-p 404c1000 00:00 0

408eb000-4090b000 r-xp 00000000 03:07 7675678    /lib/libm-2.3.3.so

4090b000-4090c000 rw-p 0001f000 03:07 7675678    /lib/libm-2.3.3.so

4090c000-4090d000 ---p 4090c000 00:00 0

4090d000-40913000 r-xp 00000000 03:07 8580615    /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0_rc1/jre/lib/i386/native_threads/libhpi.so

40913000-40914000 rw-p 00006000 03:07 8580615    /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0_rc1/jre/lib/i386/native_threads/libhpi.so

40929000-4093a000 r-xp 00000000 03:07 7675533    /lib/libnsl-2.3.3.so

4093a000-4093b000 rw-p 00011000 03:07 7675533    /lib/libnsl-2.3.3.so

4093b000-4093d000 rw-p 4093b000 00:00 0

40952000-40959000 r-xp 00000000 03:07 7673114    /lib/libnss_compat-2.3.3.so

40959000-4095a000 rw-p 00006000 03:07 7673114    /lib/libnss_compat-2.3.3.so

4095a000-40962000 r-xp 00000000 03:07 7675550    /lib/libnss_nis-2.3.3.so

40962000-40963000 rw-p 00007000 03:07 7675550    /lib/libnss_nis-2.3.3.so

40963000-4096b000 r-xp 00000000 03:07 7675442    /lib/libnss_files-2.3.3.so

4096b000-4096c000 rw-p 00007000 03:07 7675442    /lib/libnss_files-2.3.3.so

4096c000-40974000 rw-s 00000000 03:07 7350656    /tmp/hsperfdata_root/14211 (deleted)

40974000-4097f000 r-xp 00000000 03:07 8580605    /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0_rc1/jre/lib/i386/libverify.so

4097f000-40980000 rw-p 0000b000 03:07 8580605    /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0_rc1/jre/lib/i386/libverify.so

40980000-409a1000 r-xp 00000000 03:07 8580630    /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0_rc1/jre/lib/i386/libjava.so

409a1000-409a3000 rw-p 00020000 03:07 8580630    /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0_rc1/jre/lib/i386/libjava.so

409a3000-409b6000 r-xp 00000000 03:07 8580614    /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0_rc1/jre/lib/i386/libzip.so

409b6000-409b8000 rw-p 00012000 03:07 8580614    /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0_rc1/jre/lib/i386/libzip.so

409b8000-42f6f000 r--s 00000000 03:07 8580778    /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0_rc1/jre/lib/rt.jar

42f6f000-42fd7000 rw-p 42f6f000 00:00 0

42fd7000-4305d000 r--s 00000000 03:07 8580685    /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0_rc1/jre/lib/jsse.jar

4305d000-43071000 r--s 00000000 03:07 8580786    /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0_rc1/jre/lib/jce.jar

43071000-438ac000 r--s 00000000 03:07 8580772    /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0_rc1/jre/lib/charsets.jar

438ac000-43b8c000 rwxp 438ac000 00:00 0

43b8c000-458ac000 rwxp 43b8c000 00:00 0

458ac000-458b8000 rwxp 458ac000 00:00 0

458b8000-4592c000 rwxp 458b8000 00:00 0

4592c000-4592d000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

4592d000-4592e000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

4592e000-4592f000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

4592f000-45930000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

45930000-45b80000 rwxp 45930000 00:00 0

45b80000-45e10000 rwxp 45b80000 00:00 0

45e10000-4784c000 rwxp 45e10000 00:00 0

4784c000-49930000 rwxp 4784c000 00:00 0

49930000-4a470000 rwxp 49930000 00:00 0

4a470000-4d930000 rwxp 4a470000 00:00 0

4d930000-4d932000 rwxp 4d930000 00:00 0

4d932000-4d940000 rwxp 4d932000 00:00 0

4d940000-4d950000 rwxp 4d940000 00:00 0

4d950000-4d956000 rwxp 4d950000 00:00 0

4d956000-4d970000 rwxp 4d956000 00:00 0

4d970000-4d97f000 rwxp 4d970000 00:00 0

4d97f000-4d98f000 rwxp 4d97f000 00:00 0

4d98f000-4d995000 rwxp 4d98f000 00:00 0

4d995000-4d9b0000 rwxp 4d995000 00:00 0

4d9b0000-4d9b1000 ---p 4d9b0000 00:00 0

4d9b1000-4da31000 rwxp 4d9b1000 00:00 0

4da31000-4da34000 ---p 4da31000 00:00 0

4da34000-4dab1000 rwxp 4da34000 00:00 0

4dab1000-4dab4000 ---p 4dab1000 00:00 0

4dab4000-4db31000 rwxp 4dab4000 00:00 0

4db31000-4dd31000 r--p 00000000 03:07 7675738    /usr/lib/locale/locale-archive

4dd31000-4dd5e000 r--p 0043a000 03:07 7675738    /usr/lib/locale/locale-archive

4dd5e000-4dd65000 r--p 0046c000 03:07 7675738    /usr/lib/locale/locale-archive

4dd65000-4dd66000 r--p 00488000 03:07 7675738    /usr/lib/locale/locale-archive

4dd66000-4dd69000 ---p 4dd66000 00:00 0

4dd69000-4dde6000 rwxp 4dd69000 00:00 0

4dde6000-4ddea000 ---p 4dde6000 00:00 0

4ddea000-4de67000 rwxp 4ddea000 00:00 0

4de67000-4de6a000 ---p 4de67000 00:00 0

4de6a000-4dee7000 rwxp 4de6a000 00:00 0

4df68000-4df6a000 r--s 00000000 03:07 8580595    /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0_rc1/jre/lib/ext/dnsns.jar

4df6a000-4df95000 r--s 00000000 03:07 8580596    /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0_rc1/jre/lib/ext/sunpkcs11.jar

4df95000-4dfbb000 r--s 00000000 03:07 8580597    /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0_rc1/jre/lib/ext/sunjce_provider.jar

4dfbb000-4e07f000 r--s 00000000 03:07 8580598    /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0_rc1/jre/lib/ext/localedata.jar

4e07f000-4e283000 r--s 00000000 03:07 8576315    /usr/share/sun-java3d-bin/lib/j3dcore.jar

4e283000-4e3be000 r--s 00000000 03:07 8576316    /usr/share/sun-java3d-bin/lib/j3dutils.jar

4e3be000-4e3fb000 r--s 00000000 03:07 8576317    /usr/share/sun-java3d-bin/lib/vecmath.jar

4e3fb000-4e430000 r--s 00000000 03:07 8576343    /usr/share/jai-bin/lib/jai_codec.jar

4e430000-4e5b1000 r--s 00000000 03:07 8576344    /usr/share/jai-bin/lib/jai_core.jar

4e5b1000-4e5bc000 r--s 00000000 03:07 8576345    /usr/share/jai-bin/lib/mlibwrapper_jai.jar

4e5bc000-4e7f0000 r--s 00000000 03:07 8577365    /opt/lg3d/lib/ext/lg3d-core.jar

4e7f0000-4e804000 r-xp 00000000 03:07 8580602    /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0_rc1/jre/lib/i386/libnet.so

4e804000-4e805000 rw-p 00013000 03:07 8580602    /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0_rc1/jre/lib/i386/libnet.so

4e805000-4e879000 r-xp 00000000 03:07 8580649    /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0_rc1/jre/lib/i386/libawt.so

4e879000-4e87f000 rw-p 00074000 03:07 8580649    /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0_rc1/jre/lib/i386/libawt.so

4e87f000-4e8a3000 rw-p 4e87f000 00:00 0

4e8a3000-4e969000 r-xp 00000000 03:07 8580621    /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0_rc1/jre/lib/i386/libmlib_image.so

4e969000-4e96a000 rw-p 000c5000 03:07 8580621    /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0_rc1/jre/lib/i386/libmlib_image.so

4e96a000-4e99f000 r-xp 00000000 03:07 8580164    /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0_rc1/jre/lib/i386/xawt/libmawt.so

4e99f000-4e9a3000 rw-p 00034000 03:07 8580164    /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0_rc1/jre/lib/i386/xawt/libmawt.so

4e9a3000-4e9a4000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

4e9a4000-4e9a5000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

4e9a5000-4e9a6000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

4e9a6000-4e9a7000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

4e9a7000-4e9a8000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

4e9b7000-4e9b8000 rw-s f3ce4000 00:0d 1472       /dev/nvidia0

4e9b8000-4e9c7000 r-xp 00000000 03:07 6108212    /usr/X11R6/lib/libXext.so.6.4

4e9c7000-4e9c8000 rw-p 0000e000 03:07 6108212    /usr/X11R6/lib/libXext.so.6.4

4e9c8000-4eaa5000 r-xp 00000000 03:07 6107946    /usr/X11R6/lib/libX11.so.6.2

4eaa5000-4eaa8000 rw-p 000dc000 03:07 6107946    /usr/X11R6/lib/libX11.so.6.2

4eaa8000-4eb6a000 r--s 00000000 03:07 8544139    /opt/lg3d/ext/escher-0.2.2.jar

4eb6a000-4ebdd000 r-xp 00000000 03:07 8580612    /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0_rc1/jre/lib/i386/libfontmanager.so

4ebdd000-4ebe7000 rw-p 00073000 03:07 8580612    /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0_rc1/jre/lib/i386/libfontmanager.so

4ebe7000-4ebeb000 rw-p 4ebe7000 00:00 0

4ebeb000-4ebee000 ---p 4ebeb000 00:00 0

4ebee000-4ec6b000 rwxp 4ebee000 00:00 0

4ec6b000-4ec6d000 r-xp 00000000 03:07 6107931    /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/locale/lib/common/xlcDef.so.2

4ec6d000-4ec6e000 rw-p 00001000 03:07 6107931    /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/locale/lib/common/xlcDef.so.2

4ec7d000-4ec82000 rw-s f3845000 00:0d 1472       /dev/nvidia0

4ec83000-4ec8c000 r-xp 00000000 03:07 6108031    /usr/X11R6/lib/libXcursor.so.1.0

4ec8c000-4ec8d000 rw-p 00008000 03:07 6108031    /usr/X11R6/lib/libXcursor.so.1.0

4ec8d000-4ec94000 r-xp 00000000 03:07 6108202    /usr/X11R6/lib/libXrender.so.1.2

4ec94000-4ec95000 rw-p 00006000 03:07 6108202    /usr/X11R6/lib/libXrender.so.1.2

4ecd6000-4ecd7000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

4ecd7000-4ecd8000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

4ecd8000-4ecd9000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

4ecd9000-4ecda000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

4ed00000-4edf4000 rw-p 4ed00000 00:00 0

4edf4000-4ee00000 ---p 4edf4000 00:00 0

4ee00000-4ee03000 ---p 4ee00000 00:00 0

4ee03000-4ee80000 rwxp 4ee03000 00:00 0

4ee80000-4ee81000 r-xp 00000000 03:07 8580631    /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0_rc1/jre/lib/i386/libjawt.so

4ee81000-4ee82000 rw-p 00000000 03:07 8580631    /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0_rc1/jre/lib/i386/libjawt.so

4ee82000-4ee9c000 r-xp 00000000 03:07 8576324    /opt/sun-java3d-bin/lib/libj3dcore-ogl.so

4ee9c000-4ee9d000 rw-p 00019000 03:07 8576324    /opt/sun-java3d-bin/lib/libj3dcore-ogl.so

4ee9d000-4ee9e000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

4eeb2000-4ef0a000 r-xp 00000000 03:07 8575197    /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1.0.6111

4ef0a000-4ef19000 rwxp 00058000 03:07 8575197    /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1.0.6111

4ef19000-4ef1a000 rwxp 4ef19000 00:00 0

4ef1a000-4f5c3000 r-xp 00000000 03:07 8575198    /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so.1.0.6111

4f5c3000-4f5de000 rw-p 006a9000 03:07 8575198    /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so.1.0.6111

4f5de000-4f5f2000 rw-p 4f5de000 00:00 0

4f5f2000-4f5f3000 r-xp 00000000 03:07 8575199    /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libnvidia-tls.so.1.0.6111

4f5f3000-4f5f4000 rw-p 00000000 03:07 8575199    /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libnvidia-tls.so.1.0.6111

4f5f4000-4f698000 rw-p 4f5f4000 00:00 0

4f698000-4f69b000 ---p 4f698000 00:00 0

4f69b000-4f718000 rwxp 4f69b000 00:00 0

4f718000-4f71b000 ---p 4f718000 00:00 0

4f71b000-4f798000 rwxp 4f71b000 00:00 0

4f798000-4f79b000 ---p 4f798000 00:00 0

4f79b000-4f818000 rwxp 4f79b000 00:00 0

4f818000-4f81b000 ---p 4f818000 00:00 0

4f81b000-4f898000 rwxp 4f81b000 00:00 0

4f898000-4f89b000 ---p 4f898000 00:00 0

4f89b000-4f918000 rwxp 4f89b000 00:00 0

4f918000-4f91b000 ---p 4f918000 00:00 0

4f91b000-4f998000 rwxp 4f91b000 00:00 0

4fa00000-4fa30000 rw-p 4fa00000 00:00 0

4fa30000-4fb00000 ---p 4fa30000 00:00 0

4fb00000-4fb03000 ---p 4fb00000 00:00 0

4fb03000-4fb80000 rwxp 4fb03000 00:00 0

4fb80000-4fb83000 ---p 4fb80000 00:00 0

4fb83000-4fc00000 rwxp 4fb83000 00:00 0

4fc00000-4fc03000 ---p 4fc00000 00:00 0

4fc03000-4fc80000 rwxp 4fc03000 00:00 0

4fc80000-4fc83000 ---p 4fc80000 00:00 0

4fc83000-4fd00000 rwxp 4fc83000 00:00 0

4fd00000-4fd03000 ---p 4fd00000 00:00 0

4fd03000-4fd80000 rwxp 4fd03000 00:00 0

4fd80000-4fd83000 ---p 4fd80000 00:00 0

4fd83000-4fe00000 rwxp 4fd83000 00:00 0

4fe00000-4fe03000 ---p 4fe00000 00:00 0

4fe03000-4fe80000 rwxp 4fe03000 00:00 0

4fe80000-4fe83000 ---p 4fe80000 00:00 0

4fe83000-4ff00000 rwxp 4fe83000 00:00 0

4ff00000-4ff03000 ---p 4ff00000 00:00 0

4ff03000-4ff80000 rwxp 4ff03000 00:00 0

4ff80000-4ff8c000 rw-s 00000000 00:06 0          /SYSV00000000 (deleted)

4ff8c000-50374000 rw-s f0000000 00:0d 1472       /dev/nvidia0

50374000-5049a000 rw-p 50374000 00:00 0

5049a000-5059c000 rw-s e8010000 00:0d 1472       /dev/nvidia0

5059c000-505ac000 rw-s fc820000 00:0d 1472       /dev/nvidia0

505ac000-506ae000 rw-p 505ac000 00:00 0

506ae000-506af000 rw-s 0b312000 00:0d 1472       /dev/nvidia0

506af000-506b0000 rw-s f3ccf000 00:0d 1472       /dev/nvidia0

506b0000-506b4000 rw-s 0b314000 00:0d 1472       /dev/nvidia0

506b4000-506b5000 rw-s 0b319000 00:0d 1472       /dev/nvidia0

506b5000-506b6000 rw-s f3cce000 00:0d 1472       /dev/nvidia0

506b6000-507b6000 rw-s e8112000 00:0d 1472       /dev/nvidia0

50d9e000-50d9f000 rw-s 00000000 00:06 1277954    /SYSV00000000 (deleted)

50d9f000-50da0000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50da0000-50da1000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50da1000-50da2000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50da2000-50da3000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50da3000-50da4000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50da4000-50da5000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50da5000-50da6000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50da6000-50da7000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50da7000-50da8000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50da8000-50da9000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50da9000-50daa000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50daa000-50dab000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50dab000-50dac000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50dac000-50dad000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50dad000-50dae000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50dae000-50daf000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50daf000-50db0000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50db0000-50db1000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50db1000-50db2000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50db2000-50db3000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50db3000-50db4000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50db4000-50db5000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50db5000-50db6000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50db6000-50db7000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50db7000-50db8000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50db8000-50db9000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50db9000-50dba000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50dba000-50dbb000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50dbb000-50dbc000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50dbc000-50dbd000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50dbd000-50dbe000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50dbe000-50dbf000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50dbf000-50dc0000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50dc0000-50dc1000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50dc1000-50dc2000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50dc2000-50dc3000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50dc3000-50dc4000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50dc4000-50dc5000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50dc5000-50dc6000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50dc6000-50dc7000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50dc7000-50dc8000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50dc8000-50dc9000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50dc9000-50dca000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50dca000-50dcb000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50dcb000-50dcc000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50dcc000-50dcd000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50dcd000-50dce000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50dce000-50dcf000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50dcf000-50dd0000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50dd0000-50dd1000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50dd1000-50dd2000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50dd2000-50dd3000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50dd3000-50dd4000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50dd4000-50dd5000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50dd5000-50dd6000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50dd6000-50dd7000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50dd7000-50dd8000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50dd8000-50dd9000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50dd9000-50dda000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50dda000-50ddb000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50ddb000-50ddc000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50ddc000-50ddd000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50ddd000-50dde000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50dde000-50ddf000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50ddf000-50de0000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50de0000-50de1000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50de1000-50de2000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50de2000-50de3000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50de3000-50de4000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50de4000-50de5000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50de5000-50de6000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50de6000-50de7000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50de7000-50de8000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50de8000-50de9000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50de9000-50dea000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50dea000-50deb000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50deb000-50dec000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50dec000-50ded000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50ded000-50dee000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50dee000-50def000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50def000-50df0000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50df0000-50df1000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50df1000-50df2000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50df2000-50df3000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50df3000-50df4000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50df4000-50df5000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50df5000-50df6000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50df6000-50df7000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50df7000-50df8000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50df8000-50df9000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50df9000-50dfa000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50dfa000-50dfb000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50dfb000-50dfc000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50dfc000-50dfd000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50dfd000-50dfe000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50dfe000-50dff000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50dff000-50e00000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50e00000-50e01000 rwxp 00000000 00:0d 9          /dev/zero

50e01000-51001000 rw-s f3ac4000 00:0d 1472       /dev/nvidia0

51183000-51186000 ---p 51183000 00:00 0

51186000-51203000 rwxp 51186000 00:00 0

51dfd000-520cd000 rw-s f0410000 00:0d 1472       /dev/nvidia0

520cd000-5239d000 rw-s f2fc8000 00:0d 1472       /dev/nvidia0

5239d000-5266d000 rw-s f2fc8000 00:0d 1472       /dev/nvidia0

bfe00000-bfe03000 ---p bfe00000 00:00 0

bfe03000-c0000000 rw-p bfe03000 00:00 0

ffffe000-fffff000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0

VM Arguments:

jvm_args: -Djava.library.path=/opt/sun-java3d-bin/lib:/opt/jai-bin/lib -Dj3d.sortShape3DBounds=true -Dlg.configurl=file:///opt/lg3d/bin/../etc/lg3d/lgconfig_1p_nox.xml -Dlg.displayconfigurl=file:///opt/lg3d/bin/../etc/lg3d/displayconfig/j3d1x1 -Dorg.jdesktop.jz.jzcoresrc=/opt/lg3d/bin/../src

java_command: org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.socketconnector.ServerHandler

Environment Variables:

JAVA_HOME=/opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0_rc1

CLASSPATH=/opt/lg3d/bin/../lib/ext/lg3d-core.jar:/opt/lg3d/bin/../ext/escher-0.2.2.jar:/opt/lg3d/bin/../

PATH=/opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0_rc1/bin:/usr/bin/wrappers:/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.3:/opt/intel/compiler70/ia32/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin:/opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0_rc1/bin:/opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0_rc1/jre/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/kde/3.2/sbin:/usr/kde/3.2/bin

LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0_rc1/jre/lib/i386/client:/opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0_rc1/jre/lib/i386:/opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0_rc1/jre/../lib/i386:/opt/lg3d/bin/../lib/i386:

DISPLAY=:0.0

HOSTTYPE=i386-linux

OSTYPE=linux

MACHTYPE=i386

---------------  S Y S T E M  ---------------

OS:Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

uname:Linux 2.6.8-gentoo-r3 #4 Sat Sep 4 17:18:41 UTC 2004 i686

libc:glibc 2.3.3 linuxthreads-0.10 (floating stack)

rlimit: STACK 8192k, CORE 0k, NPROC 8186, NOFILE 1024, AS infinity

load average:1.52 0.95 0.58

CPU:total 1 family 6, cmov, cx8, fxsr, mmx, sse, sse2

Memory: 4k page, physical 514784k(124704k free), swap 594364k(594364k free)

vm_info: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (1.5.0-rc-b63) for linux-x86, built on Aug 11 2004 04:18:52 by java_re with gcc 3.2.1-7a (J2SE release)

```

 Any hint? Io uso Xfree 4.3.0-r6, drivers nvidia 1.0.6111 e kernel 2.6.8-gentoo-r3

----------

## Mr.Evolution

Abbiamo gli stessi problemi mi sa....io pensav ofosse un prob. di config. del server X....magari una impostazione sbagliata...

----------

## LAj

Devo dare un'occhiata anche ai miei file di log e  fare un confronto.

Grazie.

----------

## Raffo

ho notato che hanno inserito l'ebuild di lookingglass nel portage 

```
Searching...   

[ Results for search key : lookingglass-bin ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

 

*  x11-misc/lookingglass-bin [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.5

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 7,775 kB

      Homepage:    https://lg3d.dev.java.net/

      Description: Looking Glass - 3D window manager written in Java

      License:     GPL-2

```

sarebbe interessante installarlo(nn posso perchè mi da un errore, probabilmente di conflitto con la vers installata con questo how-to) anche se credo che la versione sia la stessa di quella dell'how-to di fedeli...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@Raffo: si e' la stessa infatti ho messo che l'howto e' obsoleto al primo post

----------

## BancOMat

raga come mai a me mi esce cosi 

```

root@CaMel distfiles # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge /usr/local/portage/x11-lg3d/lookingglass/lookingglass-0.5.ebuild

emerging by path implies --oneshot... adding --oneshot to options.

*** emerging by path is broken and may not always work!!!

Calculating dependencies |

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "dev-java/jai".

root@CaMel distfiles #  

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Perche' non usi l'ebuild ne portage tree ufficiale?

----------

## calvizia

allora anche se credo serva a poco, ho emerso questa figata.

Però ho un problema, in finestra da gnome funziona perfettamente, ma se cerco di avviarlo da console mi dice che il framebuffer non rulla, e' un problema di configurazione della mia console?

E' un problema che ho riscontrato anche facendo partire links -g, ora provo, e spero che qualcuno mi dia un input.... 

Grazie

----------

## RockSteady

ho letto tutto questo post ma nn ho capito come si installa sto coso   :Sad: 

ho provato ad emergere lookingglass direttamente dal portage ma mi da sto errore

```
{root@oldschool} [lookingglass-bin] *09:23:01* # emerge lookingglass-bin-0.5.ebuild 

emerging by path implies --oneshot... adding --oneshot to options.

*** emerging by path is broken and may not always work!!!

Calculating dependencies   

*** You are emerging a masked package. It is MUCH better to use

*** /etc/portage/package.* to accomplish this. See portage(5) man

*** page for details.

>>> Waiting 10 seconds before starting...

>>> (Control-C to abort)...

Continuing... in: 10 9 8 7 6 5 4 3 2 1                                         -

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0_beta2" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

# <axxo@gentoo.org>

# If you use 1.5 you will get sandbox violations on /dev/random

# please don't file any more bugs on that issue 

#

# 1.5 defaults too -target 1.5 making downgrading to a 1.4(/1.3)

# impossible, see bug 65937 for more information/discussion

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

section 2.2 "Software Availability" in the Gentoo Handbook.

!!!    (dependency required by "x11-misc/lookingglass-bin-0.5" [ebuild])

{root@oldschool} [lookingglass-bin] *09:27:53* #
```

----------

## DaVe&OpenMOsix

 *RockSteady wrote:*   

> 
> 
> For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 
> 
> section 2.2 "Software Availability" in the Gentoo Handbook.
> ...

 

questa è la risposta che ti serve...

il looking glass è un pacchetto masked. ci sono vari modi per smascherarlo.

lì c'è scritto come

ciao

DV

----------

## RockSteady

ok sono riuscito ad installare quello che mi serve ho provato a far partire lookingglass ma con scarsi risultati 

ho killato X e kdm poi ho dato

```
/opt/bin/lg3d-session
```

sembra partire il mouse si muove per pochi secondi ma poi si blocca tutto con una schermata grigia e devo riavviare il pc...se invece provo a dare

```
/opt/bin/lg3d-dev
```

nella shell viene fuori questo

```
{root@oldschool} [rocksteady] *13:06:28* # /opt/bin/lg3d-dev

Detected a JDK >= 1.5.0

/opt/lg3d/bin /opt/lg3d

/opt/lg3d

[1] 6691

{root@oldschool} [rocksteady] *13:08:01* #
```

ma non succede proprio niente

qualche idea?

----------

## paperp

Ma l'ultima release , la 0.51 , non è ancora nell'albero di portage?

Quella attuale è la 0.50..giusto??

----------

## gutter

 *paperp wrote:*   

> Ma l'ultima release , la 0.51 , non è ancora nell'albero di portage?
> 
> Quella attuale è la 0.50..giusto??

 

Si

----------

## BlueInGreen

Salve a tutti, sono un paio di mesi già che gironzolo in questo forum (in pratica da quando uso Gentoo  :Smile:  ), ma questo è il mio primo post!!!

A parte ciò, ho l'ultima versione di portage, la 2.0.51-r3, e provando ad emergere lookingglass-bin (utilizzando ACCEPT_KEYWORD="~x86") mi da lo stesso errore che hanno avuto altri, ovvero che il pacchetto non può essere emerso finchè jdk 1.5 non viene reso unmask...

Ho notato però che questo pacchetto adesso non è più in portage (nemmeno masherato) e andato a sfrugugliare in /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask ho trovato questo :

```

# 1.5 defaults too -target 1.5 making downgrading to a 1.4(/1.3)

# impossible, see bug 65937 for more information/discussion

>=dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.4.99

>=dev-java/sun-jdk-1.4.99

>=dev-java/java-sdk-docs-1.4.99

```

Significa che al momento non c'è verso (per chi ha l'albero di portage aggiornato) di dare un occhiata a looking glass??

Ps: Scusate il breve OT, ma sento il dovere di ringraziare tutti coloro che i loro post mi hanno aiutato a risolvere molti problemi in cui mi sono imbattuto da quando ho cominciato la mia avventura open-source... E poi l'aria che si respira su questo forum è meravigliosa! Complimenti a tutti per la civiltà e la competenza... un ringraziemento particolare a fedeliallalinea che è praticamente diventato il mio eroe personale!!!   :Very Happy: 

Cheeers!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Se che c'e' il sun 1.5 basta che metti in  /etc/portage/package.unmask

```
dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0
```

e in /etc/portage/package.keywords

```
dev-java/sun-jdk ~x86
```

----------

## MonsterMord

 *BlueInGreen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # 1.5 defaults too -target 1.5 making downgrading to a 1.4(/1.3)
> 
> # impossible, see bug 65937 for more information/discussion
> ...

 

devi aggiungere:

```

x11-misc/lookingglass-bin

dev-java/sun-jdk

dev-java/java-sdk-docs

```

al file /etc/portage/package.unmask e

```

dev-java/java-sdk-docs ~x86

dev-java/sun-java3d-bin ~x86

dev-java/sun-jdk ~x86

x11-base/opengl-update ~x86

x11-misc/lookingglass-bin ~x86

```

al file /etc/portage/package.keywords

----------

## BlueInGreen

Ok...adesso provo, ma è normale che 

/etc/portage/package.unmask

e

/etc/portage/package.keywords

non esistono e devo crearli io? 

(in /etc/portage ho solo la cartella sets)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *BlueInGreen wrote:*   

> non esistono e devo crearli io? 
> 
> (in /etc/portage ho solo la cartella sets)

 

Si devi crearli tu

----------

## BlueInGreen

...  :Sad:  grazie per le dritte...l'emerge è partito, sono riuscito ad installare jdk 1.5 

(scaricando il pacchetto e mettendolo in distfiles) ma mentre risolveva le altre dipendenze non ha trovato l'host....

```
>>> emerge (2 of 4) dev-java/sun-java3d-bin-1.32-r1 to /

>>> Downloading https://j3d-core.dev.java.net/files/documents/1674/5613/java3d-1_3_2-build4-linux-i586.tar.gz

--23:13:16--  https://j3d-core.dev.java.net/files/documents/1674/5613/java3d-1_3_2-build4-linux-i586.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/java3d-1_3_2-build4-linux-i586.tar.gz'

Resolving j3d-core.dev.java.net... failed: Host not found.

!!! Couldn't download java3d-1_3_2-build4-linux-i586.tar.gz. Aborting.

```

ho provato anche a seguire il link ma sembra proprio che sia giù....

grazie comunque per il supporto... riproverò al più presto...

----------

## cagnaluia

io ho fatto come dite...

ma quando faccio l'emerge /usr....../lookingglass-0.5.ebuild

risponde:

-----------------------

*** emerging by path is broken and may not always work!!!

Calculatind dependencies \

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "dev-java/jai".

-----------------------

----------

## BlueInGreen

Stamattina il server funzionava di nuovo e sono riuscito ad installarlo (anche se per il momento mi funziona solo in finestra col comando lg3d-dev e non come sessione).

@cagnaluia: 

devi aggiungere in /etc/portage/package.keywords oltre alle righe suggerite da MonsterMord anche questa

```

dev-java/jai-bin ~x86

```

il tutto diventa:

```
dev-java/java-sdk-docs ~x86

dev-java/sun-java3d-bin ~x86

dev-java/sun-jdk ~x86

x11-base/opengl-update ~x86

x11-misc/lookingglass-bin ~x86

dev-java/jai-bin ~x86

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@cagnaluia: inoltre ti sconsiglio di usare la sintassi emerge /usr/..../name.ebuild con tra l'altro ti dice portage. Impara ad usare i file /etc/portage/package.*

----------

## codeforge

Salve,

ho provato a seguire le vostre indicazioni per installare lookingglass ma al momento dell' emerge lookingglass mi da questo errore:

emerge lookingglass-bin

Calculating dependencies -

!!! Problem in x11/misc/lookingglass-bin dependencies.

!!! "Specific key requires an operator (dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0) (try adding an '=')" exceptions

Come posso risolvere?

Grazie

----------

## koma

se sai leggere ci arrivi da solo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *koma wrote:*   

> se sai leggere ci arrivi da solo 

 

koma, non essere troppo gentile ed ospitale mi raccomando.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

codeforge, lí dice che da qualche parte  (direi /etc/package.keywords e/o /etc/package.unmask) dovresti aggiungere un '=' davanti alla scritta che dice di smascherare dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0

----------

## codeforge

Grazie ragazzi... mi sorge un nuovo problemino...

Premetto che uso Xorg e sono riuscito a far partire lookingglass come finestra in Xorg.

Il problema e' che se provo a farlo partire da solo (senza Xorg) non mi funziona e si blocca completamente il computer.

Vi posto la configurazione del mio pc:

P4 3.2 Ghz 1MB cache

Nvidia Geforce 5900 PCX

2GB Corsair twinx platinum

74GB SATA HT 10000 tpm

ASUS P5AD2Premium

Sapreste dirmi come risolvere? 

Grazie e scusate l'ignoranza nel campo...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@codeforge" io aspetterei una nuova versione. La 0.5.x e' instabilissima

----------

## Shark_y

Ragazzi a me pare che l'aggiornamento della ebuild sia rimasto indietro, nel CVS pare siano arrivati alla 0.61 .... qualche passo avanti l'avranno fatto spero!  :Rolling Eyes: 

Se va avanti così tra un pò compilo dal CVS.

Sembrerà folle ma la geforce 5200 l'avevo presa apposta per provare lg3d!  :Shocked: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a rinominare l'ebuild della 0.51 in 0.61 magari va

----------

## Raffo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Prova a rinominare l'ebuild della 0.51 in 0.61 magari va

 

basta così poco??   :Shocked: 

----------

## BikE

Oggi non sapendo cosa fare mi sono messo li' e ho provato a mergiare lookinglass...

Nessun problema sin qui.... tentando di avviare lg3d-session dice:

```

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: org/jdesktop/lg3d/displayserver/socketconnector/ServerHandler (Unsupported major.minor version 49.0)

        at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass0(Native Method)

        at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(ClassLoader.java:539)

        at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(SecureClassLoader.java:123)

        at java.net.URLClassLoader.defineClass(URLClassLoader.java:251)

        at java.net.URLClassLoader.access$100(URLClassLoader.java:55)

        at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:194)

        at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)

        at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:187)

        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:289)

        at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:274)

        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:235)

        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(ClassLoader.java:302)

```

Avviando lg3d-dev non fa assolutamente nulla.... idee??   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Raffo wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Prova a rinominare l'ebuild della 0.51 in 0.61 magari va 
> 
> basta così poco??  

 

In teoria e un binario e se e' cambiato poco dovrebbe andare... chiaramente non sempre funziona (solo in certi casi)

----------

## BikE

Ok sono riuscito a farlo andare da un altro wm... ma la session non parte.... dice anche che non riesce a connettersi allo screen :0.0....   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@BikE: Hai un login manager aperto per caso (o X)?

----------

## mouser

Bhe', probabilmente se lo lancia da un'altro wm e' normale che gli dia occupato il display :0.0

prova con

```

# DISPLAY=:1 lg3d-session &

```

e vedi un po'

----------

## BikE

No scusate forse mi sono espresso male... da un altro wm va senza problemi....

ma in maniera nativa niente... da problemi... cioe' non penso sia problemi di java in quando da un altro wm funziona....

L'errore da console e' questo:

```

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.InternalError: Can't connect to X11 window server using ':0.0' as the value of the DISPLAY variable.

        at sun.awt.X11GraphicsEnvironment.initDisplay(Native Method)

        at sun.awt.X11GraphicsEnvironment.access$000(X11GraphicsEnvironment.java:53)

        at sun.awt.X11GraphicsEnvironment$1.run(X11GraphicsEnvironment.java:142)

        at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)

        at sun.awt.X11GraphicsEnvironment.<clinit>(X11GraphicsEnvironment.java:131)

        at java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method)

        at java.lang.Class.forName(Class.java:164)

        at java.awt.GraphicsEnvironment.getLocalGraphicsEnvironment(GraphicsEnvironment.java:68)

        at sun.awt.X11.XToolkit.<clinit>(XToolkit.java:96)

        at java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method)

        at java.lang.Class.forName(Class.java:164)

        at java.awt.Toolkit$2.run(Toolkit.java:821)

        at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)

        at java.awt.Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit(Toolkit.java:804)

        at javax.media.j3d.MasterControl.loadLibraries(Unknown Source)

        at javax.media.j3d.VirtualUniverse.<clinit>(Unknown Source)

        at javax.media.j3d.Canvas3D.<clinit>(Unknown Source)

        at java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method)

        at java.lang.Class.forName(Class.java:164)

        at org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.AppConnector.platformCheck(AppConnector.java:177)

        at org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.AppConnector.<init>(AppConnector.java:51)

        at org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.AppConnector.getAppConnector(AppConnector.java:78)

        at org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.socketconnector.ServerHandler.<init>(ServerHandler.java:73)

        at org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.socketconnector.ServerHandler.main(ServerHandler.java:291)

```

Ho provato a dare  un valore diverso da :0.0 alla variabile DISPLAY ma niente

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ok ma quando lo lanci nativamente hai qualche cosa di X aperto??

----------

## Raffo

mi sono fatto un giro sui forum di javadesktop.org, e ho trovato alcuni dettagli interessanti... stanno lavorando molto sul progetto e hanno appena dichiarato che "The code is now feature-frozen" e che quindi si dedicheranno alla correzione dei bug. 

```
Things are going well for the release. We currently only have one P1 bug. So we are still on track to release 0.6.1 as planned on 1/21/05.
```

c'è poco da aspettare quindi  :Very Happy: 

ci vorranno ancora mesi di test per avere un sistema veramente funzionale, anche se ora dovrebbe essere più funzionale della versione dell'ebuild. 

per ora si può testare una versione cvs, ho trovato anche un how-to...

----------

## BikE

@fedeliallalinea: no nulla

----------

## BikE

Per chi fosse interessato sul sito di lg3d e' disponibile la nuova release.... proviamola...   :Cool: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *BikE wrote:*   

> Per chi fosse interessato sul sito di lg3d e' disponibile la nuova release.... proviamola...  

 

facci sapere se e' usabile

----------

## Raffo

mi da un errore, ma almeno ho visto lo spashscreen  :Very Happy: 

cmq da quanto dicono è abbastanza usabile, ma nn tutte le applicazioni funzionano correttamente.

----------

## BikE

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> facci sapere se e' usabile

 

mmm la versione dev mi chiede di installare JAI 1.1.2 quando questo e' gia installato...

```
SEVERE: Project Looking Glass requires JAI 1.1.2
```

la versione nativa da problemi ma nel mio caso presumo siano legati a questa mancanza....

----------

## Dhaki

Nel frattempo ho aperto un bug per inserirlo nel portage, o almeno avere l'ebuild: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=78973

----------

## Raffo

ma nn serve. basta modificare quello vecchio. tanto le azioni che deve fare sono davvero stupide. veramente lo può fare chiunque. cmq per provarlo basta estrarre il .tar.gz, nn serve compilare nulla, l'importante è avere le giuste dipendenze installate  :Wink: 

----------

## paperp

...sbav , sbav , nessuno di voi lo ha ancora provato??

Io non posso testarlo(stò aspettando la restituzione del mio povero chippettino bios andato a male...  :Mad:  )screenshots??

Miglioramenti nella fluidità o risorse meno utilizzate della release precdente??

Fatemi sapere!!!  :Surprised: 

----------

## Raffo

mi da un errore, ho visto solo lo splashscreen, dopo schermo nero   :Confused: 

----------

## BikE

Raffo a me dopo lo screen mi chiede di installare JAI 1.1.2 anche se questo e' gia' installato  :Sad: 

Potresti dirmi che versioni dei pacchetti hai installati?

----------

## Raffo

 *BikE wrote:*   

> Raffo a me dopo lo screen mi chiede di installare JAI 1.1.2 anche se questo e' gia' installato 
> 
> Potresti dirmi che versioni dei pacchetti hai installati?

 

più tardi controllo e ti posto i pacchetti che ho installati....

----------

## Raffo

lg3d-session continua a darmi solo lo schermo nero (e nn so come risolvere, devo resettare a mano ogni volta....) e lg3d-dev mi dice 

```
/home/raffo/lg-rc/lg3d/bin /home/raffo/lg-rc/lg3d/bin 

/home/raffo/lg-rc/lg3d/bin 

LG_SETTINGS -Dlg.etcdir=/home/raffo/lg-rc/lg3d/bin/../etc/

rmiregistry: Command not found.

[1] 24409

[1]    Exit 1                 rmiregistry 44817

```

 :Confused: 

----------

## BikE

Raffo controlla la variabile JAVA_HOME.... io ho toccato anche li... e mi ha dato quell'errore.... io ho la home di java in  /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.01

----------

## Dhaki

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> ma nn serve. basta modificare quello vecchio. tanto le azioni che deve fare sono davvero stupide. veramente lo può fare chiunque. cmq per provarlo basta estrarre il .tar.gz, nn serve compilare nulla, l'importante è avere le giuste dipendenze installate 

 

Bé l'ebuild modificato dovrà pure entrare in portage   :Wink: 

----------

## Raffo

mi da il tuo stesso errore ora... 

```
LGCONFIG file:///home/raffo/lg-rc/lg3d/bin/../etc/lg3d/lgconfig_mp_x.xml

JAVA_HOME /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0

LGX11HOME /home/raffo/lg-rc/lg3d/bin/../ext/lg3d-x11

X Server Version

dev-0-6-1-18

/opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0/bin /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0/bin /bin /sbin /usr/bin /usr/sbin /usr                                                                                          

/local/bin /opt/bin /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.3.5 /usr/X11R6/bin /opt/sun                                                                                          

-jdk-1.5.0/bin /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0/jre/bin /usr/qt/3/bin /usr/kde/3.3/sbin /usr/k                                                                                          

de/3.3/bin /usr/kde/3.2/sbin /usr/kde/3.2/bin /usr/share/karamba/bin /home/raffo                                                                                          

/lg-rc/lg3d/bin/../lib/i386

/home/raffo/lg-rc/lg3d/bin/../ext/lg3d-x11/exports/lib:/bin:/home/raffo/lg-rc/lg                                                                                          

3d/bin/../lib/i386:/home/raffo/lg-rc/lg3d/bin/../lib/i386/dso

Listening for transport dt_socket at address: 8888

Jan 22, 2005 4:38:20 PM org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.Main main

INFO: LG Build Time : 19/01/05 14:41:52 o'clock PST

Jan 22, 2005 4:38:20 PM org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.Main main

INFO: Java Version  : 1.5.0     

Jan 22, 2005 4:38:20 PM org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.Main main

INFO: Java Vendor   : Sun Microsystems Inc.     

Jan 22, 2005 4:38:20 PM org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.Main main

INFO: OS Name       : Linux     

Jan 22, 2005 4:38:20 PM org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.Main main

INFO: OS Arch       : i386      

Jan 22, 2005 4:38:20 PM org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.Main main

INFO: OS Version    : 2.6.10    

Jan 22, 2005 4:38:20 PM org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.LgConfig loadConfig

INFO: Loading config file:/home/raffo/lg-rc/lg3d/bin/../etc/lg3d/lgconfig_mp_x.x                                                                                          

ml

, Java 3D 1.3.2.

Java 3D: Shape3D bounds enabled for transparency sorting

Java 3D: render Graphics2D DrawPixel disabled

Java 3D: background texture is enabled

Jan 22, 2005 4:38:25 PM org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.AppConnectorPrivate plat                                                                                          

formCheck

SEVERE: Project Looking Glass requires JAI 1.1.2

Please check the release notes for details

```

secondo me c'è da settare qualcosa, infatti quando emerge jai mi dice:

```
 * This ebuild now installs into /opt/sun-jai-bin and /usr/share/sun-jai-bin

 * To use you need to pass the following to java

 * -Djava.library.path=$(java-config -i jai-bin)

 * -classpath $(java-config -p jai-bin)

```

@Dhaki: giuro che se risolvo i problemi che ho, imparto a scrivere ebuild e lo faccio io  :Very Happy: 

----------

## BikE

Si l'ho notato pure io, ma con il vecchio lookingglass andava senza dover settare nulla... non saprei cosa settare e dove....

----------

## Raffo

ho scoperto dove è il problema. jai va installato dentro la dir jdk-1.5.0, mentre portage nn lo fa. dice infatti di dare in pasto a java quelle due righe che ho postato più su, ma nn capisco proprio come fare. l'alternativa sarebbe installare jai a mano nn utilizzando portage, ma l'idea nn mi piace molto... se qualcuno ha qualche consiglio o soluzione posti pure  :Smile: 

----------

## BikE

Si, il problema e' che se provo ad installarlo mi dice:

```

tail: cannot open `+245' for reading: No such file or directory

Checksumming...

1

The download file appears to be corrupted.  Please refer

to the Troubleshooting section of the Installation

Instructions on the download page for more information.

Please do not attempt to install this archive file.

```

Ho provato a cambiare tail +245 in tail -n +245 ma niente.....

EDIT: trovato per il classpath anche se non va per ora...... java-config --help

----------

## Raffo

#BikE: hai risolto??

----------

## BikE

No pero' il classpath ho trovato dove impostarlo.... ma da sempre gli stessi problemi.....

dai gcc-config --help

ti dice per il class.....

----------

## Raffo

gcc-config?? e che c'azzecca con jai??

----------

## BikE

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> gcc-config?? e che c'azzecca con jai??

 

chiedo perdono, java-config --help   :Wink: 

----------

## Raffo

woah! sto postando da lg3d  :Very Happy: 

devo ancora sistemare un po' di cose e ora ho da fare, stasera scrivo come utilizzarlo, ma soprattutto come risolvere quel problema con jai... era molto più stupido di quanto pensassi  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> devo ancora sistemare un po' di cose e ora ho da fare, stasera scrivo come utilizzarlo, ma soprattutto come risolvere quel problema con jai... era molto più stupido di quanto pensassi 

 

E magari dicci su che hardware lo stai facendo andare

----------

## Raffo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> E magari dicci su che hardware lo stai facendo andare

 

nn va benissimo, però va... c'è anche un modo per usarlo da user e nn da root, dopo posto tutto per bene, ora devo andare... cmq l'hardware è un p4 2400 mhz, 512 mb di ram, geforce4 mx440 da 64mb...

----------

## BikE

Ok raffo poi posta il modo.... cosi' magari riesco ad usarlo....   :Cool: 

----------

## Raffo

la soluzione ai tuoi problemi è facilissima, basta che copi i file che sono in /usr/share/sun-jai-bin/lib in 

```

JAVA_HOME\jre\lib\ext\jai_core.jar

JAVA_HOME\jre\lib\ext\mlibwrapper_jai.jar

JAVA_HOME\jre\lib\ext\jai_codec.jar

```

per java_home si intende dove è installata la tua home java che se hai installato con portage è in /opt/sun-jdk-x.x.x

have fun  :Very Happy: 

----------

## BikE

Grande Raffo.... problema risolto.....

ma ne e' appena sorto un altro.... nessun problema per lg3d-dev

per la modalita' nativa pero' carica.... e resta schermo nero.... tuttavia non si blocca nulla..... ho aspettato qualche minuto... non credo impieghi cosi' tanto ad aprirsi.... tu che dici?

----------

## BikE

Ok c'e' qualche cosa che non va... ecco il log:

```

LGCONFIG file:///opt/lg3d/bin/../etc/lg3d/lgconfig_mp_x.xml

JAVA_HOME /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.01

LGX11HOME /opt/lg3d/bin/../ext/lg3d-x11

X Server Version

dev-0-6-1-18

/opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.01/bin /sbin /bin /usr/sbin /usr/bin /usr/kde/3.3/bin/ /opt/lg3d/bin/../lib/i386

/opt/lg3d/bin/../ext/lg3d-x11/exports/lib:/bin:/opt/lg3d/bin/../lib/i386:/opt/lg3d/bin/../lib/i386/dso

Listening for transport dt_socket at address: 8888

Jan 25, 2005 10:09:04 PM org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.Main main

INFO: LG Build Time : 19/01/05 14:41:52 o'clock PST

Jan 25, 2005 10:09:04 PM org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.Main main

INFO: Java Version  : 1.5.0_01   

Jan 25, 2005 10:09:04 PM org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.Main main

INFO: Java Vendor   : Sun Microsystems Inc.   

Jan 25, 2005 10:09:04 PM org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.Main main

INFO: OS Name       : Linux   

Jan 25, 2005 10:09:04 PM org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.Main main

INFO: OS Arch       : i386   

Jan 25, 2005 10:09:04 PM org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.Main main

INFO: OS Version    : 2.6.9y   

Jan 25, 2005 10:09:04 PM org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.LgConfig loadConfig

INFO: Loading config file:/opt/lg3d/bin/../etc/lg3d/lgconfig_mp_x.xml

Jan 25, 2005 10:09:05 PM org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.LgConfig loadWindow

WARNING: The required XML file: Cannot read / write the file.

Jan 25, 2005 10:09:06 PM org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.AppConnectorPrivate platformCheck

SEVERE: Project Looking Glass requires Java 3D 1.3.2, but version 1.3.1 is installed

You will almost certainly see NullPointerExceptions

Jan 25, 2005 10:09:06 PM org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.DisplayServerControl initialize

CONFIG: Display configuration overridden by lg.displayconfigurl property to file:/opt/lg3d/bin/../etc/lg3d/displayconfig/j3d1x1-nbfs

Jan 25, 2005 10:09:07 PM org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.DisplayServerControl initialize

INFO: com.sun.j3d.utils.universe.ConfigContainer@a010ba

Jan 25, 2005 10:09:07 PM org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.DisplayServerControl logRenderingInfo

INFO: Java 3D version                   : 1.3.1   

Jan 25, 2005 10:09:07 PM org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.DisplayServerControl logRenderingInfo

INFO: Java 3D vendor                    : Blackdown Java-Linux & Sun Microsystems, Inc.   

Jan 25, 2005 10:09:07 PM org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.DisplayServerControl logRenderingInfo

INFO: Java 3D specification.version     : 1.3   

Jan 25, 2005 10:09:07 PM org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.DisplayServerControl logRenderingInfo

INFO: Java 3D specification.vendor      : Sun Microsystems, Inc.   

Jan 25, 2005 10:09:07 PM org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.DisplayServerControl logRenderingInfo

INFO: Java 3D renderer                  : OpenGL   

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

Jan 25, 2005 10:09:07 PM org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.DisplayServerControl logRenderingInfo

INFO: Renderer version                  : 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.1)   

Jan 25, 2005 10:09:07 PM org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.DisplayServerControl logRenderingInfo

INFO: doubleBufferAvailable             : true   

Jan 25, 2005 10:09:07 PM org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.DisplayServerControl logRenderingInfo

INFO: stereoAvailable                   : false   

Jan 25, 2005 10:09:07 PM org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.DisplayServerControl logRenderingInfo

INFO: sceneAntialiasingAvailable        : false   

Jan 25, 2005 10:09:07 PM org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.DisplayServerControl logRenderingInfo

INFO: sceneAntialiasingNumPasses        : 0   

Jan 25, 2005 10:09:07 PM org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.DisplayServerControl logRenderingInfo

INFO: textureColorTableSize             : 0   

Jan 25, 2005 10:09:07 PM org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.DisplayServerControl logRenderingInfo

INFO: textureEnvCombineAvailable        : true   

Jan 25, 2005 10:09:07 PM org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.DisplayServerControl logRenderingInfo

INFO: textureCombineDot3Available       : true   

Jan 25, 2005 10:09:07 PM org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.DisplayServerControl logRenderingInfo

INFO: textureCombineSubtractAvailable   : true   

Jan 25, 2005 10:09:07 PM org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.DisplayServerControl logRenderingInfo

INFO: texture3DAvailable                : true   

Jan 25, 2005 10:09:07 PM org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.DisplayServerControl logRenderingInfo

INFO: textureCubeMapAvailable           : true   

Jan 25, 2005 10:09:07 PM org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.DisplayServerControl logRenderingInfo

INFO: textureSharpenAvailable           : false   

Jan 25, 2005 10:09:07 PM org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.DisplayServerControl logRenderingInfo

INFO: textureDetailAvailable            : false   

Jan 25, 2005 10:09:07 PM org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.DisplayServerControl logRenderingInfo

INFO: textureFilter4Available           : false   

Jan 25, 2005 10:09:07 PM org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.DisplayServerControl logRenderingInfo

INFO: textureAnisotropicFilterDegreeMax : 1.0   

Jan 25, 2005 10:09:07 PM org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.DisplayServerControl logRenderingInfo

INFO: textureBoundaryWidthMax           : 1   

Jan 25, 2005 10:09:07 PM org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.DisplayServerControl logRenderingInfo

INFO: textureWidthMax                   : 2048   

Jan 25, 2005 10:09:07 PM org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.DisplayServerControl logRenderingInfo

INFO: textureHeightMax                  : 2048   

Jan 25, 2005 10:09:07 PM org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.DisplayServerControl logRenderingInfo

INFO: textureLodOffsetAvailable         : false   

Jan 25, 2005 10:09:07 PM org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.DisplayServerControl logRenderingInfo

INFO: textureLodRangeAvailable          : true   

Jan 25, 2005 10:09:07 PM org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.DisplayServerControl logRenderingInfo

INFO: textureUnitStateMax               : 8   

Jan 25, 2005 10:09:07 PM org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.DisplayServerControl logRenderingInfo

INFO: compressedGeometry                : 1.0.2   

Jan 25, 2005 10:09:07 PM org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.DisplayServerControl initialize

CONFIG: Field of View : 42.979197578737015

Jan 25, 2005 10:09:08 PM org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.DisplayServerControl initializeFoundationWinSys

INFO: Initialising Foundation WinSys org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.fws.x11.WinSysX11

gnu.x11.extension.NotFoundException: XFIXES

   at gnu.x11.extension.Extension.<init>(Extension.java:28)

   at org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.fws.x11.X11XfixesExt.<init>(X11XfixesExt.java:73)

   at org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.fws.x11.ExtensionSet.<init>(ExtensionSet.java:56)

   at org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.fws.x11.WinSysX11.initX11Connections(WinSysX11.java:193)

   at org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.fws.x11.WinSysX11.<init>(WinSysX11.java:149)

   at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance0(Native Method)

   at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.java:39)

   at sun.reflect.DelegatingConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(DelegatingConstructorAccessorImpl.java:27)

   at java.lang.reflect.Constructor.newInstance(Constructor.java:494)

   at org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.DisplayServerControl.initializeFoundationWinSys(DisplayServerControl.java:390)

   at org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.DisplayServerControl.initialize(DisplayServerControl.java:192)

   at org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.AppConnectorPrivate.getAppConnector(AppConnectorPrivate.java:103)

   at org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.socketconnector.ServerHandler.<init>(ServerHandler.java:76)

   at org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.Main.main(Main.java:42)

Jan 25, 2005 10:09:08 PM org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.DisplayServerControl initializeFoundationWinSys

SEVERE: Failed to instantiate FoundationWinSys: org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.fws.x11.WinSysX11

java.lang.reflect.InvocationTargetException

   at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance0(Native Method)

   at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.java:39)

   at sun.reflect.DelegatingConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(DelegatingConstructorAccessorImpl.java:27)

   at java.lang.reflect.Constructor.newInstance(Constructor.java:494)

   at org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.DisplayServerControl.initializeFoundationWinSys(DisplayServerControl.java:390)

   at org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.DisplayServerControl.initialize(DisplayServerControl.java:192)

   at org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.AppConnectorPrivate.getAppConnector(AppConnectorPrivate.java:103)

   at org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.socketconnector.ServerHandler.<init>(ServerHandler.java:76)

   at org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.Main.main(Main.java:42)

Caused by: java.lang.RuntimeException: Cannot initialize X11 extensions

   at org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.fws.x11.WinSysX11.initX11Connections(WinSysX11.java:196)

   at org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.fws.x11.WinSysX11.<init>(WinSysX11.java:149)

   ... 9 more

java.lang.reflect.InvocationTargetException

   at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance0(Native Method)

   at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.java:39)

   at sun.reflect.DelegatingConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(DelegatingConstructorAccessorImpl.java:27)

   at java.lang.reflect.Constructor.newInstance(Constructor.java:494)

   at org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.DisplayServerControl.initializeFoundationWinSys(DisplayServerControl.java:390)

   at org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.DisplayServerControl.initialize(DisplayServerControl.java:192)

   at org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.AppConnectorPrivate.getAppConnector(AppConnectorPrivate.java:103)

   at org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.socketconnector.ServerHandler.<init>(ServerHandler.java:76)

   at org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.Main.main(Main.java:42)

Caused by: java.lang.RuntimeException: Cannot initialize X11 extensions

   at org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.fws.x11.WinSysX11.initX11Connections(WinSysX11.java:196)

   at org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.fws.x11.WinSysX11.<init>(WinSysX11.java:149)

   ... 9 more

Jan 25, 2005 10:09:08 PM org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.socketconnector.ServerHandler <init>

SEVERE: Unhandled exception, see /var/tmp/lgserver.log for details.

java.lang.RuntimeException: Failed to instantiate FoundationWinSys: org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.fws.x11.WinSysX11: java.lang.reflect.InvocationTargetException

   at org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.DisplayServerControl.initializeFoundationWinSys(DisplayServerControl.java:400)

   at org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.DisplayServerControl.initialize(DisplayServerControl.java:192)

   at org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.AppConnectorPrivate.getAppConnector(AppConnectorPrivate.java:103)

   at org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.socketconnector.ServerHandler.<init>(ServerHandler.java:76)

   at org.jdesktop.lg3d.displayserver.Main.main(Main.java:42)

```

----------

## Raffo

è chiaro che c'è qualcosa che nn va, posta /var/tmp/lgserver.log

sto ancora postando da lg3d. prima ha crashato, si notano i passi in avanti fatti dalla versione precedente, ma mi sembra ancora inutilizzabile. firefox mi ha dato diversi problemi, mentre konqueror funziona perfettamente. anche gaim va alla perfezione. ogni tanto mi si blocca il mouse, come per un momentaneo freeze. nn so se sia dovuto alla mia configurazione o a lg che nn va bene....

----------

## BikE

Ok direi che posso rassegnarmi..... pare che siano i driver ATI in quanto provando con vesa si avvia tutto.... aspetto conferma da qualcuno con ATI..

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## iridium103

uhm, allora, ho seguito l'how-to.. però purtroppo mi si grippa il sistema..  premetto subito che ho un Athlon Xp 2600+, 512Mb Ram.. e una NVIDIA GeForce Fx 5700.. 

coi driver nvidia-kernel 6693 .. ed è molto strano che si comporti così, dato che sul celeron 1,2 Ghz con una Geforce 4 e stessa quantità di ram. partiva.. però.. ci sto smadonnando su da tutto il giorno.. qualcuno di voi ha qualche idea?

----------

## Raffo

@iridium103: ti consiglio di provare direttamente la nuova versione disponibile sul sito ufficiale e di installare le dipendenze a mano... almeno la versione è più utilizzabile... l'how-to di questo topic ormai è vecchio, se proprio vuoi installare la vecchia versione di lg3d ti basta un "emerge lookingglass-bin" dopo averlo smaskerato...

----------

## iridium103

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> @iridium103: ti consiglio di provare direttamente la nuova versione disponibile sul sito ufficiale e di installare le dipendenze a mano... almeno la versione è più utilizzabile... l'how-to di questo topic ormai è vecchio, se proprio vuoi installare la vecchia versione di lg3d ti basta un "emerge lookingglass-bin" dopo averlo smaskerato...

 

aaah occcccheeeei ... adesso provo.. vi faccio sapere piu tardi.. a dopoz  :Wink: 

----------

## The_Angel_Of_Darkness

allora ho appena messo lg3d solo che se lo faccio partire come lg3d-dev mi funziona tranquillamente nelal finestra, mentere invece per farlo partire da sessione ho qualche problema.

vi pasto il log di errori:

```
(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

Symbol RenderLineFixedEdgeInit from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a is unresolved!

Symbol RenderLineFixedEdgeInit from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a is unresolved!

Symbol RenderSampleFloorY from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a is unresolved!

Symbol RenderSampleCeilY from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a is unresolved!

Symbol RenderEdgeInit from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a is unresolved!

Symbol RenderEdgeInit from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a is unresolved!

Symbol RenderSampleFloorY from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a is unresolved!

Symbol RenderSampleCeilY from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a is unresolved!

Symbol noCompositeExtension from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol noCompositeExtension from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

   *** If unresolved symbols were reported above, they might not

   *** be the reason for the server aborting.

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting
```

che problema è?

----------

## Crash-Override

ciao ragazzi la installazione è andata per il meglio ma quando vado a lanciarlo sia da root che da utente ottengo questo risultato 

```
~/java_lg3d/lg3d/bin/lg3d-dev

~/java_lg3d/lg3d/bin ~

~

OSTYPE: Undefined variable.

```

avete un idea di che possa essere?

----------

## The_Angel_Of_Darkness

nessuno è in grado di aiutarmi allora?  :Smile: 

----------

## Crash-Override

mi rispondo da solo , se a qualcuno capitasse la stessa cosa che è capitata a me può risolvere con 

```
export OSTYPE="linux"
```

----------

## cagnaluia

.

.

.

qualcuno ha qualche screenshoot... video.. di questo fantomatico looking glass ?!!??!

.

.

.

----------

## gutter

Li trovi sul sito della sun. Ora non ricordo la pagina ma se cerchi con google mi ricordo che c'ra un video che mostrava le funzionalità di questo WM.

----------

## Raffo

queste sono alcuni screenshot che ho fatto io. se nn funzionano copiate il link e incollatelo in una nuova finestra...

http://briscolona.altervista.org//lg.png

http://briscolona.altervista.org//lg1.png

http://briscolona.altervista.org//lg2.png

http://briscolona.altervista.org//lg3.png

http://briscolona.altervista.org//lg4.png

----------

## faxvi_

ragazzi dopo aver fatto tutto ho controllato e ricontrollato mi da questo problema che cosa puo essere....?

```
emerging by path implies --oneshot... adding --oneshot to options.

*** emerging by path is broken and may not always work!!!

Calculating dependencies -

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0_beta2" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0.01 (masked by: package.mask)

# <axxo@gentoo.org>

# If you use 1.5 you will get sandbox violations on /dev/random

# please don't file any more bugs on that issue 

#

# 1.5 defaults too -target 1.5 making downgrading to a 1.4(/1.3)

# impossible, see bug 65937 for more information/discussion

- dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0 (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

section 2.2 "Software Availability" in the Gentoo Handbook.

!!!    (dependency required by "x11-lg3d/lookingglass-0.5" [ebuild])

```

----------

## Raffo

devi smaskerare sun-jdk-1.5.0 e poi ti basterà lanciare l'emerge... lascia perdere l'installazione della versione beta2 che è vecchia...

----------

## Crash-Override

io ho risolto con il problema dell OSTYPE ma se ora lancio il dev da utente non succede nulla , mentre se lo lancio da root mi dice che manga java 3d 1.3.2 da notare che è correttamente installato , mentre se lancio il session mi appere lo splash della nvidia e poi schermata grigia con conseguente freeze della macchina, avete qualche idea in merito.

----------

## Dhaki

 *Crash-Override wrote:*   

> [...]mentre se lancio il session mi appere lo splash della nvidia e poi schermata grigia con conseguente freeze della macchina, avete qualche idea in merito.

 

Sinceramente non so, riscontro lo stesso problema. Ogni volta che faccio partire session da root viene una specie di schermata a codice a barre, e non é molto simpatico.

----------

## faxvi_

grazie per avermi risposto....ma come faccio  a smaskerare "sun-jdk-1.5.0" non sono pratico al riguardo e per quanto riguarda la versione come faccio a prenderne una piu aggiornata?

----------

## Raffo

per smaskerarlo devi fare 

```
 echo "=dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask 
```

perchè il pacchetto dovrebbe essere hard masked. se il file package.unmask o la cartella portage in /etc nn esistono creali. cmq portage ti aiuta sempre...

 *Quote:*   

> For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or
> 
> section 2.2 "Software Availability" in the Gentoo Handbook. 

 

----------

## iridium103

 *The_Angel_Of_Darkness wrote:*   

> allora ho appena messo lg3d solo che se lo faccio partire come lg3d-dev mi funziona tranquillamente nelal finestra, mentere invece per farlo partire da sessione ho qualche problema.
> 
> vi pasto il log di errori:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

non vorrei sparare cazzate, ma penso che siano i driver closed ati...

----------

## faxvi_

Raffo scusami ma lo smaskeramento lo avevo allora gia fatto pero io invece di 

```
sun-jdk-1.5.0
```

 avevo messo 

```
 sun-jdk-1.5.0_beta2
```

 ovvero quello che mette la guida il problema è che nn mi fa fare l'emerge adesso l'errore è diverso se si puoi chiamare errore ovvero 

```

 emerging by path implies --oneshot... adding --oneshot to options.

*** emerging by path is broken and may not always work!!!

Calculating dependencies -

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "dev-java/jai".

 
```

mi dice che nn ci sono degli ebuild che soddisfano dev-java/ja.....

quindi?  :Confused: 

----------

## BikE

 *faxvi_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mi dice che nn ci sono degli ebuild che soddisfano dev-java/ja.....
> 
> quindi? 

 

```

emerge -s jai

```

----------

## faxvi_

ho fatto la ricerca  del pacchetto 

```
/dev-java/jai
```

 e ho trovato questo:

```
*  app-misc/jail

      Latest version available: 1.9-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 32 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.jmcresearch.com/projects/jail/

      Description: Jail Chroot Project is a tool that builds a chrooted environment and automagically configures and builds all the required files, directories and libraries

      License:     GPL-2

*  dev-java/jai-bin

      Latest version available: 1.1.2.01

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 2,542 kB

      Homepage:    http://java.sun.com/products/java-media/jai/

      Description: JAI is a class library for managing images.

      License:     sun-bcla-jai

*  [code]dev-java/sun-jai-bin

      Latest version available: 1.1.2.01

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 2,542 kB

      Homepage:    http://java.sun.com/products/java-media/jai/

      Description: JAI is a class library for managing images.

      License:     sun-bcla-jai[/code]

*  net-libs/jaimlib [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.5

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 168 kB

      Homepage:    http://jaimlib.sourceforge.net

      Description: A Java library that implements the AOL Toc protocol

      License:     GPL-2

```

visto e considerato che me la cercava in "/dev-java/jai" ho fatto l'emerge di 

```
dev-java/jai-bin

      Latest version available: 1.1.2.01

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 2,542 kB

      Homepage:    http://java.sun.com/products/java-media/jai/

      Description: JAI is a class library for managing images.

      License:     sun-bcla-jai
```

ho provato ad emerge di nuovo "lookingglass" ma niente mi ri da lo stesso errore.....ovvero che nn esiste un pacchetto che soddisfa "/dev-java/jai" , allora ho provato ad emergere 

```
dev-java/sun-jai-bin

      Latest version available: 1.1.2.01

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 2,542 kB

      Homepage:    http://java.sun.com/products/java-media/jai/

      Description: JAI is a class library for managing images.

      License:     sun-bcla-jai
```

l'ho fatto mi ha chiesto di andare a scaricare il pacchetto dal sito della SUN (come fa di solito) e di andarlo a mettere in "/usr/portage/distfiles".....anche questo fatto....ho provato a riemergere "lookingglass" ma anche sta volta lo stesso errore.....che cosa posso fare?

ribadisco l'errore

```
emerging by path implies --oneshot... adding --oneshot to options.

*** emerging by path is broken and may not always work!!!

Calculating dependencies -

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "dev-java/jai".

```

----------

## Raffo

in /etc/portage/package.unmask devi mettere la riga completa, con l'uguale davanti e la versione.. come questa 

```
=dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0
```

----------

## ivanbenassi978

a me sbrodola fuori questa roba qua... 

```
 lnx-ws portage # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge /usr/local/portage/x11-lg3d/lookingglass/lookingglass-0.5.ebuild

emerging by path implies --oneshot... adding --oneshot to options.

*** emerging by path is broken and may not always work!!!

Calculating dependencies -

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0_beta2" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0 (masked by: package.mask)

# <axxo@gentoo.org>

# If you use 1.5 you will get sandbox violations on /dev/random

# please don't file any more bugs on that issue

#

# 1.5 defaults too -target 1.5 making downgrading to a 1.4(/1.3)

# impossible, see bug 65937 for more information/discussion

- dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0.01 (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

section 2.2 "Software Availability" in the Gentoo Handbook.

!!!    (dependency required by "x11-lg3d/lookingglass-0.5" [ebuild])

```

eppure ho messo la stringa dentro package.unmask   :Confused: 

----------

## faxvi_

Raffo scusa la mia ostinazione ma pare che il mio pc o nn so che cosa stia facendo capricci ho gia la riga da te immessa......con anche "=" messo davanti.....quindi che cosa pensi possa essere?hai idea di cosa posso postarti per capire un po che cosa possa essere?

Spero di si perche comincio ad innervosirmi....a volte mi verrebbe di prendere il pc e ucciderlo fisicamente.....del tipo....levare la corrente mentre sta compilando o mandare tutto in buffer-overflow!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## ivanbenassi978

ora ho il tuo stesso identico errore 

```
 emerging by path implies --oneshot... adding --oneshot to options.

*** emerging by path is broken and may not always work!!!

Calculating dependencies -

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "dev-java/jai".

```

 :Question: 

----------

## faxvi_

che bello adesso mi sento un po in compagnia allora nn sono solo in questo mondo credele......vi prego AIUTATECIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII....ma scusa ivanbenassi978 mica hai fatto in modo da seguire un procedura tale da portarti al mio stesso problema? spero di no......(ovviamente skerzo)

La follia mi fa delirare il DISAGIO mi assale.....help help help   :Laughing:   :Sad:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Dhaki

Ma voi che ebuild state usando? Adesso é anche presente in portage, é quello da usare.

----------

## faxvi_

io sto usando lookingglass-0.5 cmq effettivamente vedo che gia esiste sul portage ma da me è maskerato...pensi che se faccio un 

```
 ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="tilde x86" emerge lookingglass
```

 mi funzioni o devo smaskerarlo in /etc/portage/portage.unmusk

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *faxvi_ wrote:*   

> mi funzioni o devo smaskerarlo in /etc/portage/portage.unmusk

 

Usa questi file l'altro metodo e' deprecato

----------

## faxvi_

SCUSAMI o SOMMO fedeliallalinea non capisco a quali file ti riferisci....a quelli del portage? spero di si! possa tu scusarmi per la mia poca intuizione...!ma sono iscritto in questo forum per imparare da chi penso ne sappia piu di me....(anche se sono sicuro che un giorno anche io saro alla vostra altezza)  :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@faxvi_: leggi qua https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1559664#1559664 .

----------

## faxvi_

grazie fedeliallalinea leggero l'howto con molto interesse....grazie davvero....!  :Smile: 

----------

## michele26x1

Dopo un po' di fatica sono riuscito ad installare looking glass...ed e'

una meraviglia.La mia macchina e' un amd1700+ ,MB asus A7V8X (VIAkt400), 516ram,

RADEON9600xt.Il kernel e' il 2.6-gentoo-r8.Utilizzo gli ultimi driver ati,cioe' la versione 8.10.19,e Xorg 6.8.0-r4.

Non so ankora se saro' in grado di utilizzarlo come

desktop principale ma fidatevi,e' stupendo.

Il procedimento che e' seguito e' stato quello di dare(dopo aver

smascherato il vario ambarabam):

```
 ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86" emerge lookingglass-bin
```

Cosi' installo la versione 0.5 che pero' e' niente in confronto alla

0.61 che e' appena uscita.

Quindi per aggiornarlo disinstallo solo lookinggass con:

```
 ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86" emerge --unmerge lookingglass-bin
```

Poi reinstallo lookingglass (lg3d-0-6-1.tar.gz),decomprimendolo nella dir. dove ho tutta la roba java.Inoltre ho dovuto

reinstallare la Java 3D SDK:

```

jar xvf java3d-1_3_2-beta2-linux-i586.jar

cd /.../sun-jdk1.5.0.01/jre

/.../sun-jdk1.5.0.01/bin/jar xvf /.../java3d-1_3_2-beta2-linux-i586/j3d-132-beta2-linux-x86.jar
```

 e copiare i file contenuti in /.../sun-jai-bin/lib in /.../jre/lib/ext/

Inoltre devo dare

```
export JAVA_HOME=/.../sun-jdk-1.5.0.01/jre

PATH=$JAVA_HOME/bin:$PATH

export OSTYPE="linux"

```

Sotto X lanciando

```
/opt/lg3d/bin/lg3d-dev
```

va benissimo.I problemi arrivano con la sessione fullscreen

infatti e' infinitamente lenta,e tra l'altro per farlo partire devo dargli:

```
 /opt/lg3d/bin/lg3d-session -xs

```

poi devo tornare con ctrl+alt+f1 alla prima shell

interrompere il processo che ho appena lanciato e dare

```
 /opt/lg3d/bin/lg3d-session -ds
```

e tornare con ctrl+alt+f7 dov'ero prima.Cosi' parte ma e' inutilizzabile

Non chiedetemi xke'.

Consigli su come farlo andare un po' piu' decentemente in fullscreen???

----------

## Raffo

un solo consiglio: aspetta una versione più stabile. io ho l'ultimissima vers, ma è ancora lontana dall'essere stabile ed è anche moooolto lenta....

----------

## dappiu

lookingglass-bin è stato tolto da portage. Io aggiornerei l'HOWTO per installare la versione 0.61 che è molto migliorata!

Io sto provando a metterla, se riesco a fare qualcosa di buono cerco di fare un buon howto  :Wink: 

----------

## Raffo

veramente è uscita da diversi giorni la 0.6.2....

----------

## idonda

 *dappiu wrote:*   

> lookingglass-bin è stato tolto da portage. Io aggiornerei l'HOWTO per installare la versione 0.61 che è molto migliorata!
> 
> Io sto provando a metterla, se riesco a fare qualcosa di buono cerco di fare un buon howto 

 

che peccato! ora non so proprio come installarla.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Raffo

se volete provare lg3d io consiglio la versione cvs...

----------

## AlterX

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *kaosone wrote:*   se
> 
> e' davvero spettacolare!!!
> 
> solo che mi crasha ogni nuova applicazione che apro oltre xterm  
> ...

 

Ho un problema tecnico... :Laughing: 

Ho seguito la guida, e dopo vari "trucchetti" per installare jai, ho finalmente installato LookingGlass 3D.

Unico problema??

quando lo avvio, dopo aver killato tutto ciò che inzia/contenga X  :Laughing:  , avvio lg3d-session o come si chiama, ed appare

la schermata tipica di X (sfondo grigiastro con i puntini) con il cursore a forma di X, e rimane bloccato così! il mouse non si muove e non esce nulla!!

Da che cosa potrebbe dipendere??

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non da nessun errore? Che pc hai e con che scheda video?

----------

## AlterX

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Non da nessun errore? Che pc hai e con che scheda video?

 

No nessun errore...rimane semplicemente in freeze  :Crying or Very sad: 

E' un portatile P4 HT 3.4Ghz, 1Gb di RAM e nvidia GeForce FX Go5700 AGP 128Mb dedicata.

Schermo 16:9 da 17''

Configurazione:

kernel 2.6.11-r4

Xorg aggiornata all'ultima versione stabile e compilata con USE="nvidia"

----------

## Raffo

posta quello che c'è in /var/tmp/lgserver.log

----------

## rakim

```
emerge -s lookingglass
```

 non trova nulla!

ma lookingglass non è più in portage???

Come mai?

----------

## AlterX

 *rakim wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -s lookingglass
> ```
> ...

 

prova lookingglass-bin

----------

## Raffo

@AlterX: con l'opzione -s glielo doveva trovare anche se manca il suffisso -bin. cmq è stato tolto da portage...

----------

## AlterX

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> @AlterX: con l'opzione -s glielo doveva trovare anche se manca il suffisso -bin. cmq è stato tolto da portage...

 

eh lo so...

ma io provo a cercare openoffice e mi dice che non c'è!?!?

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Raffo

```
 emerge -s openoffice

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : openoffice ]

[ Applications found : 4 ]

 

*  app-office/openoffice

      Latest version available: 1.1.4

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 222,339 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.openoffice.org/

      Description: OpenOffice.org, a full office productivity suite.

      License:     || ( LGPL-2 SISSL-1.1 )

*  app-office/openoffice-bin

      Latest version available: 1.1.4

      Latest version installed: 1.1.4

      Size of downloaded files: 78,265 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.openoffice.org/

      Description: OpenOffice productivity suite

      License:     || ( LGPL-2 SISSL-1.1 )

*  app-office/openoffice-ximian

      Latest version available: 1.3.7

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 216,936 kB

      Homepage:    http://ooo.ximian.com

      Description: Ximian-ized version of OpenOffice.org, a full office productivity suite.

      License:     || ( LGPL-2 SISSL-1.1 )

*  app-office/openoffice-ximian-bin [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 1.1.53

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 71,401 kB

      Homepage:    http://ooo.ximian.com

      Description: Ximian-ized version of OpenOffice.org, a full office productivity suite.

      License:     || ( LGPL-2 SISSL-1.1 )

```

----------

## AlterX

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  emerge -s openoffice
> 
> ...

 

E si... :Crying or Very sad: 

il punto è capire perchè sulla mia macchina sta facendo così!

a tutto pensavo tranne al fatto che openoffice fosse stato tolto dal portage  :Wink: 

----------

## jp10hp

ragazzi prima di devastarmi nell'installazione mi dite se ci sono problemi con AMD64??? perchè mi pareva...  :Sad: 

----------

## Raffo

 *jp10hp wrote:*   

> ragazzi prima di devastarmi nell'installazione mi dite se ci sono problemi con AMD64??? perchè mi pareva... 

 

nn saprei... sappi che se vuoi provare la versione cvs, ci sono stati diversi problemi questi giorni...

----------

## Apetrini

Ottimo...

L'ho messo su a mano, seguendo indicazioni sul sito sun e va benissimo.

Tuttavia, in modalita tutto schermo, non gli ho fatto usare il suo server X ma il mio, poiche se facevo partire il suo l`accelerazione con la mia ati mobility 9200 dava dei problemi.

Ho gia impostato l`ambiente in kdm.

Comunque devo dire che e stabilissmo e molto fluido sul mio portatile (Centrino 1.6 512 mb ram ,9200 64 mb etc..).

Ho una domanda invece: come si fa a installare qualche applicazione in piu (voglio tenermelo come alternativa a kde) ?

Mi dite tutti i suoi comandi da tastiera? per esempio non capisco come faccio a chidere quel pacco di CD ( non ha la X).

E poi se faccio partire la shell nn riesco a scriverci dentro...

Help!

Grazie.

----------

## jp10hp

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Ottimo...
> 
> L'ho messo su a mano, seguendo indicazioni sul sito sun e va benissimo.
> 
> Tuttavia, in modalita tutto schermo, non gli ho fatto usare il suo server X ma il mio, poiche se facevo partire il suo l`accelerazione con la mia ati mobility 9200 dava dei problemi.
> ...

 

Che versione hai messo? Io ho installato la 0.6.1 su athlon64+nvidia e funziona, almeno la versione dimostrativa in finestra che tuttavia non mi ha entusiasmato visto chei occupa tutta la cpu. Per quanto riguarda la sessione vera e propria non mi parte ma ma credo sia un problema dei64bit perchè sul sito parla di rimappare qualcosa dall'ambiente a 32bit..insomma non mi sono ancora informato bene, cos'è invece la storia dei due X? credevo usasse xorg, forse così posso risolvere il mio problema  :Very Happy: 

grazie ciao

----------

## Raffo

nn c'è nessuna storia dei due x. per far girare lg3d-session parte una versione di x che è già compresa con il pacchetto... lg3d-dev invece parte dal vostro x in una window... niente di più semplice  :Wink: 

per "chiudere il cd" basta cliccare con il tasto destro sopra l'icona del cd aperto nella glassytaskbar.... a me cmq girerebbe bene, se nn fosse per java che si succhia tutta, ma proprio tutta la cpu...

----------

## jp10hp

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tuttavia, in modalita tutto schermo, non gli ho fatto usare il suo server X ma il mio, poiche se facevo partire il suo l`accelerazione con la mia ati mobility 9200 dava dei problemi
> 
> Grazie.

 

..eppure Apetrini mi sembra chiaro  :Confused: 

----------

## kattivo

Salve...io ho provato oggi a installare lg3d...e ho un problema ..quando lancio

lg3d-session la macchina carica tantissimi processi...tipo 1000...e dopo un po si impianta..

e non riesco a entrare su lg3d..

sapete darmi qlk consiglio?

----------

## koma

[øŧ] *kattivo wrote:*   

> e dopo un po si impianta..
> 
> 

 

non ho mai capito perchè dite si inpiante -.- non è un impianto al massimo si pianta (si blocca) impiantare significa tutt'altro  :Smile: 

Scusa l'ot ma a forza di leggerlo in giro la cosa mi fa schizzare ^_^

[/øŧ]

Ok chiudo la modalità suocera.

Hai guardato se nei log scrive qualcosa? non ricordo se c'è la modalità verbosa prova a controllare l'ozione .v se esiste  :Smile: 

----------

## 102376

se è stato tolto dal portage come faccio a installarlo?? devo scaricare l ebuild o posso smascherarlo in qualche modo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zocram wrote:*   

> se è stato tolto dal portage come faccio a installarlo?? devo scaricare l ebuild o posso smascherarlo in qualche modo

 

Leggi l'appendice di questo https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-225737.html  :Very Happy:  che te lo spiega

----------

## 102376

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge /usr/local/portage/x11-lg3d/lookingglass/lookingglass-0.5.ebuild

emerging by path implies --oneshot... adding --oneshot to options.

*** emerging by path is broken and may not always work!!!

Calculating dependencies \

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "dev-java/jai".

che errore è cosa vuol dire ?

----------

## gutter

 *zocram wrote:*   

> 
> 
> *** emerging by path is broken and may not always work!!!
> 
> Calculating dependencies \
> ...

 

Mi pare che la risposta che cerchi sia nel messaggio di errore  :Wink: 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS è deprecata leggi il manuale di portage o le FAQ per ulteriori spiegazioni.

----------

## ballero

 *zocram wrote:*   

> se è stato tolto dal portage come faccio a installarlo?? devo scaricare l ebuild o posso smascherarlo in qualche modo

 

Guarda questo thread link

Ci sono comunque dei problemi ancora da risolvere.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *gutter wrote:*   

> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS è deprecata leggi il manuale di portage o le FAQ per ulteriori spiegazioni.

 

Ma hai letto il link che ti ho postato?

----------

## rakim

Quando lancio

```
$ /opt/lg3d/bin/lg3d-dev
```

ottengo il seguente messaggio

```
/opt/lg3d/bin ~ 

~ 

LG_SETTINGS -Dlg.etcdir=/opt/lg3d/bin/../etc/

[1] 8184

SEVERE: Project Looking Glass requires JAI 1.1.2

bash-2.05b$ /opt/lg3d/bin/lg3d-dev

/opt/lg3d/bin ~ 

~ 

LG_SETTINGS -Dlg.etcdir=/opt/lg3d/bin/../etc/

[1] 8535

SEVERE: Project Looking Glass requires JAI 1.1.2

bash-2.05b$ /opt/lg3d/bin/lg3d-dev

/opt/lg3d/bin ~ 

~ 

LG_SETTINGS -Dlg.etcdir=/opt/lg3d/bin/../etc/

[1] 8570

SEVERE: Project Looking Glass requires JAI 1.1.2

```

ma... io ho installato sia jai-bin che sun-jai-bin:

```
# etcat -v jai-bin

*  dev-java/jai-bin :

        [  I] 1.1.2.01 (0)

```

```
# etcat -v sun-jai-bin

*  dev-java/sun-jai-bin :

        [  I] 1.1.2.01 (0)

```

Come mai???  :Shocked: 

----------

## Raffo

@rakim: devi copiare i files di jai nella cartella di java...

----------

## rakim

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> @rakim: devi copiare i files di jai nella cartella di java...

 

l'unico file di jai è: 

```
libmlib_jai.so
```

e, nell'incertezza, l'ho copiato in:

```
find / -iname *jai*

/opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.03/jre/lib/libmlib_jai.so

/opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.03/lib/libmlib_jai.so

/opt/sun-jai-bin/lib/libmlib_jai.so

/opt/jai-bin/lib/libmlib_jai.so

```

Dove sbaglio???

----------

## 102376

ho installato la 0.61 !!! funziona molto bene !!! , ma non so come aggiungere bottoni o cambiare sfondo !!!! chi sa che file bisogna modificare????

sono sicuro che si puo fare , ho visto degli screen shot nuovi

----------

## codarin

Ciao,

ma veramente con il portage di ieri (20050612) non trovo lookingglass,

di default ho ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86

tutti i miei:

```
emerge -s lookingglass / lookingglass-bin 
```

non danno esito... ma dov'è finito, di nuovo fuori dal portage?

Grazzie

Ciao

----------

## ivanbenassi

quoto.. neanche io lo trovo piu' in portage8O

----------

## 102376

ho aperto questo thread per raccogliere varie informazioni su come utilizzare lookin glass 3d!!

ho notato che non esistono guide nel sito

( non come installarlo)!!!

per esempio come visualizzare nuovi bottoni e nuovi sfondi , cosa bisogna modificare ecc ecc,

in oltre volevo sapere il funzionamento del mouse per far girare le finstre!!!

----------

## thewally

 *ivanbenassi wrote:*   

> quoto.. neanche io lo trovo piu' in portage8O

 

quoto anche io....  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Come possiamo fare?

----------

## RexRocker

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-192242.html

Funzione cerca?

o forse avevi in mente qualche cosa di diverso?

----------

## randomaze

 *RexRocker wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-192242.html
> 
> Funzione cerca?
> 
> o forse avevi in mente qualche cosa di diverso?

 

Faccio il merge con il topic indicato da RexRocker.

----------

## Raffo

@zocram: dipende tutto dalla versione che stai utilizzando... nella versione attualmente in dev ci sono diversi background, gestiti tramite bgmanager...

----------

## ianstilo

ho seguito tutta la guida...

e al momento dell'installazione ho questo problema..

```
bash-2.05b# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge /usr/local/portage/x11-lg3d/lookingglass/lookingglass-0.5.ebuild

!!! Your current profile is deprecated and not supported anymore.

!!! Please upgrade to the following profile if possible:

        default-linux/x86/2005.0                                                
```

----------

## gutter

Il tuo problema non è legato a LG bensì al fatto che portage ti suggerisce di passare al nuovo profilo. Se leggi due righe sotto ciò che hai postato ci dovrebbero essere anche le istruzioni per effettuare tale operazione.

----------

## ianstilo

ok...ora però mi dice:

```
bash-2.05b# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge /usr/local/portage/x11-lg3d/lookingglass/lookingglass-0.5.ebuild

emerging by path implies --oneshot... adding --oneshot to options.

*** emerging by path is broken and may not always work!!!

Calculating dependencies -

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0_beta2" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0.02-r1 (masked by: package.mask)

# <axxo@gentoo.org>

# lotsa things in the tree don't compile with 1.5 yet

# 1.5 defaults too -target 1.5 making downgrading to a 1.4(/1.3)

# impossible, see bug 65937 for more information/discussion

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

section 2.2 "Software Availability" in the Gentoo Handbook.

!!!    (dependency required by "x11-lg3d/lookingglass-0.5" [ebuild])

```

----------

## gutter

Leggi le FAQ su come usare correttamente portage  :Evil or Very Mad: .

----------

## ianstilo

dice di non usare ACCEPT_KEYWORD ma emerge foo non mi va...

----------

## Raffo

devi smaskerarlo... e io cmq ti sconsiglio di provare quella versione, è vecchia di più di un anno!

----------

## ianstilo

quindi??cosa mi consigli?in portage non c'è...

----------

## Raffo

 *ianstilo wrote:*   

> quindi??cosa mi consigli?in portage non c'è...

 

o nn lo provi o ti prendi un binario dal sito, te lo scompatti e lo esegui...

----------

## ianstilo

ok...ma metti che voglio provare quella versione anche se obsoleta...come risolvo il mio problema?

----------

## Raffo

 *ianstilo wrote:*   

> ok...ma metti che voglio provare quella versione anche se obsoleta...come risolvo il mio problema?

 

smaskeri il pacchetto... mai sentito parlare di /etc/portage/package.* ?? datti una letta al man di portage...

----------

## Vento

weeeee

ciao raga, ho l'ennisimo quesito da porvi!!! :Very Happy: 

voglio installare Loocking Glass per fare i desktop 3D ma non so ne dove trovarlo e ne come installarlo!

ho visto ke sul sito della sun richiedevano la registrazione...sapete niente a proposito?

grazie

----------

## rakim

Ti consiglio di andare a vedere questi due link:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-192242-highlight-lg3d.html

e

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-348386-highlight-lg3d.html

@mod: molto spesso la Quick Search non trova i risultati dei 3d italiani, ecco perché molti postano credendo che non ci siano post simili al loro! :Wink: 

Bisogna quindi cercare con la ricerca "approfondita"

----------

## Vento

nei requisiti è richiesta una skeda nvidia e io ho una ati!!!!

posso installarlo cmq?

----------

## X-Drum

 *Vento wrote:*   

> nei requisiti è richiesta una skeda nvidia e io ho una ati!!!!
> 
> posso installarlo cmq?

 

dal primo link postato da rakim:

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *xchris wrote:*   come mai si parla solo di nvidia?
> 
> c'e' un motivo particolare? 
> 
> No solo perche' sulla mia ati 7500 Mobile (su un notebook) parte ma poi non ho il mouse e non so perche'. Quindi ho provato su un altri 2 pc che montavano solo nvidia.

 

con ati potenzialmente ci potrebbero essere piu' problemi

----------

## Vento

purtroppo ho notato ke l'installazione richiede dei pacchetti maskerati... :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## lavish

 *Vento wrote:*   

> purtroppo ho notato ke l'installazione richiede dei pacchetti maskerati...  

 

Se vuoi provarlo puoi sempre smascherarli  :Smile: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *rakim wrote:*   

> molto spesso la Quick Search non trova i risultati dei 3d italiani, ecco perché molti postano credendo che non ci siano post simili al loro! 

 

semplicemente la quick search cerca le corrispondenze esclusivamente nei forum internazionali, per avere i risultati in italiano bisogna inserire la ricerca nel forum italiano, se ne è già parlato molto di questa cosa, e non mi sembra una scusante per non cercare un thread dedicato ad un argomento così "chiaccherato come questo"

----------

## randomaze

 *rakim wrote:*   

> @mod: molto spesso la Quick Search non trova i risultati dei 3d italiani, ecco perché molti postano credendo che non ci siano post simili al loro!
> 
> Bisogna quindi cercare con la ricerca "approfondita"

 

No, basta leggere le linee guida, in particolare il punto 3  :Wink: 

Faccio il merge di questo thread con il vecchio....

----------

## bashroot

ciao bella gente , mi stavo apprestando a provare lg3d usando i binari presi da qui https://lg3d-core.dev.java.net/binary-builds.html

cosa mi occorre per farli funzionare , a parte naturalmente java

----------

## neon

Mai provato... ma ricordo di una vecchia guida postata da fedeliallalinea, eccola:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-192242-highlight-glass.html

Vedi se trovi qualcosa di interessante.

Ciao

----------

## Ic3M4n

la regola di cercare nel forum non è più di moda?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> la regola di cercare nel forum non è più di moda?  

 

Perché è mai stata di moda?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Fatto il merge del thread di bashroot

----------

## bashroot

installato java e java 3d blackdown , ora quando vado a lanciarlo 

```
nightwish bin # ./lg3d-dev

Starting up Project Looking Glass...

java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: org/jdesktop/lg3d/displayserver/LgClassLoader (Unsupported major.minor version 49.0)

```

why?

----------

## gutter

Per fare delle prove con LG consiglio di usare il LiveCD linkato da deadhead  :Smile: 

----------

## bashroot

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Per fare delle prove con LG consiglio di usare il LiveCD linkato da deadhead 

 

 ti ringrazio del consiglio il live cd lo ho già , ma mi piacerebbe usarlo sulla mia macchina senza adoperare vmware e soci  :Wink: 

----------

## pava_rulez

Sperando che ci sia qualcuno più informato di me (non ci vuole molto...), qualche novità su Looking Glass?

----------

